# فعاليات 30/6 ....... اليوم الثانى



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*نبدأ هنا فعاليات اليوم الثانى لأحداث التجديد التى بدأت فى مصر ..... لإستعادتها من سبيها .... *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 يونيو 2013)

* عائلة تدخل بكاملها إلي #الاتحادية تحمل أكفانها
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 يونيو 2013)




----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 يونيو 2013)

*وكــالات الأنبـــاء العالميــــة تعجـــز عن وصــف ما يحــدث بمصـــر الآن, واكتفــت بجمــلة واحـــدة فقـــط...

 "طـــــوفــــان من البشــــــــر يخـــرج في شــوارع مصـــر, لم يشهــد له التــاريــخ مثيل من قبـــل ".*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 يونيو 2013)

*الصفحة الرسمية لفريق دفاع المحامين العرب عن الرئيس مبارك‏
*

* برغم من كون قناة مصر 25 الاخونية بتقول 

 ان هناك مظاهرت مؤيدة للرئيس مرسي و للشرعية في ميدان او اشارة مرور   رابعة العدوية وفي شمال سيناء وفي محافظة اسيوط  وبالرغم من عدوان عصابة  الاخوان علي المتظاهرين في اسيوط  واصابتهم لبعض الرموز الثورية مما ادي  لنقلهم الي المشتشفيات 

 الا ان الرجاله في محافظة سوهاج قد اعلنوه  استقلال محافظاتهم  لحين وجود رئيس راجل وليس اخواني مما يؤكد لكم كلامي  السابق وهو ان صعيد مصر هو مفتاح القضاء علي عصابة الاخوان بعون الله

 وللحديث بقية ان كان بأذن الله في العمر بقية 

 ادمن الصفحة

*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 يونيو 2013)

صلوا لكل المصابين لحد دلوقتى ومنهم  أندرو باسم ربنا يقومه بالسلامه 
 .. أخد رصاصه فى بطنه فى المظاهرات و هو دلوقتى فى العمليااااااااااات


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 يونيو 2013)

*رصد | #مصر | #الإسماعيلية | استمرار تظاهرات المطالبين بإسقاط النظام أمام مبنى المحافظة.
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 يونيو 2013)

الشهيد محمد ناصف شاكر سيد محمود
 مدرس مساعد ، كلية الاداب 

 نجل أ.د/ ناصف شاكر سيد محمود
 عميد كلية الاداب الأسبق


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 يونيو 2013)

*من اعضاء حملة تمرد المنيا وسوهاج حيث تم 
 اولا- تم محاصرة مبني محافظة سوهاج واعلان اهالي سوهاج اقالة محافظ سوهاج  الاخواني واعلنوا ايضا استقلال محافظة سوهاج عن حكم الاخوان
 ثانيا- تم محاصرة محافظة المنيا ومنع محافظ المنيا من الدخول والاعتصام امامها.
 المجد للمتمردين والثورة مستمرة الي حين سقوط الاحتلال الاخواني*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 يونيو 2013)

* الاقصر ترفع صورة قداسة البابا شنودة والشيخ الشعراوى وشيخ الازهر الدكتور الطيب
*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (30 يونيو 2013)




----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 يونيو 2013)

*انقطع  منذ قليل التيار الكهربائى، بشارع 9 بمحيط مكتب الارشاد، التابع لجماعة  الاخوان المسلمين بالمقطم، مما اجبر المتظاهرين على التراجع الى شارع 10  خوفاً من اى هجوم عليهم من داخل المقر.

 وما زالت عمليات الكر  والفر وتبادل الهجوم من الطرفين، بعد قيام المتظاهرين بمحيط مكتب الارشاد،  بمحاولة اقتحامه وإلقاء زجاجات المولوتوف عليه*


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2013)

*البيان الأول للثورة

*
*بيان رقم 1 من أمام الاتحاديه*


* البيان الأول للثورة*
* باسم الله*
* باسم الشعب*
* باسم الثورة*
* باسم اكثر من 22 مليون مواطن مصرى وقعوا على استمارة تمرد لسحب الثقة نيابة  عن الشعب المصري نعلن اليوم ان محمد محمد مرسى عيسى العياط لم يعد رئيسا  شرعيا لجمهورية مصر العربية ولذلك نعلن النقاط التالية*
* أولاً: يطلب الشعب المصري من أعمدة مؤسسات الدولة الجيش والشرطة والقضاء أن  ينحازوا بشكل واضح إلى الإرادة الشعبية المتمثلة فى إحتشاد الجمعية  العمومية للشعب المصرى فى ميدان التحرير والإتحادية وكافة ميادين التحرير  فى جميع المحافظات.*
* ثانيا: نعلن استمرار اعتصامنا في ميدان التحرير وأمام قصر الاتحادية وكل ميادين التحرير بكل المحافظات.*
* ثالثا: نؤكد على التزامنا بالسلمية التامة لأن الدم المصرى كله حرام ولن  نسمح لأحد أو تنظيم أو جماعة إرهابية أن يجر وطننا الغالى مصر إلى حرب  أهلية.*
* رابعا: نؤكد أنه لم يعد بالإمكان القبول بأى حل وسط ولا بديل عن الإنهاء  السلمى لسلطة الاخوان والمتمثلة في مندوب مكتب الإرشاد محمد مرسى بقصر  الاتحادية والدعوة لإجراء إنتخابات رئاسية مبكرة.*
* خامسا : نمهل محمد محمد مرسى عيسى العياط لموعد أقصاه الخامسة من مساء  الثلاثاء القادم الموافق 2 يوليو أن يغادر السلطة حتى تتمكن مؤسسات الدولة  المصرية من الاستعداد لإجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة، وإلا فإن الجمعية  العمومية للشعب المصري مدعوة إلى ما يلي:*
* 1- الاحتشاد في كل ميادين الجمهورية مع الزحف إلى قصر القبة*
* 2- يعتبر هذا الموعد الخامسة من مساء الثلاثاء بداية الدعوة لعصيان مدني شامل من أجل تنفيذ إرادة الشعب المصري.*
* النصر للثورة .. المجد للشهداء*
* www.tamarud.net*
* القاهرة مساء 30 يونيو2013*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 يونيو 2013)

* اندرو باسم 
 قبل ما يتنقل للمستشفي 
 يارب تقوم بالسلامة — مع ‏‎Andrew Bassem‎‏.
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 يوليو 2013)

*رصد| #دمياط| يواصل المعتصمون في ميدان الساعة اعتصامهم للمطالبة بإسقاط النظام وحكم المرشد
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 يوليو 2013)

.. بطايق 18 ملتحي ينتمون للإخوان ضبطوا وبحوزتهم أسلحة وخرطوش و إستمارات تجرد !!


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يوليو 2013)

*عجيب الشعب دا خلانى امشى واقول دلوقتى بين الناس وبكل فخر انا مصرى 
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 يوليو 2013)

*

*





هذا ما حدث في #أسيوط #30_يونيو
 أثبت اليوم شعب وأهالي أسيوط وجودهم بكل قوة على الساحة السياسيّة .. بدأ  #أحرار_أسيوط يتوافدون بأعداد ضخمة جداً محصلتش قبل كده ... وأقسم بالله العظيم مشفتش المشهد ده في أسيوط طول عمري.
 أعداد المتظاهرين كانت لا تُرى آخرها، عددهم ده كان بعدد كل المؤيدين اللي  فـ "رابعة العدوية" ودول في أسيوط بس، فما بالكم بباقي المحافظات  والميادين وخاصة #التحرير ؟!
 المهم مقدمة المسيرة لما كانت في المحطة،  آخرها كانت لسه داخلة ع الميدوب!!!! أكثر من نصف مليون "٥٠٠ ألف" متظاهر  جابوا شوارع أسيوط (وأتحدى من ينكر الكلام ده).
 كان سلاحهم الوحيد هو  "هتافاتهم" و"أعلامهم المصرية" ومفيش ولا بني آدم واحد كان ماسك (عصاية) ..  كلهم اتجمعوا حباً في مصر وكرهاً في الإخوان ورفضاً لـ #مرسي .
 مرت  المسيرة بكل هدوء رُقيّ وسلمية ومحصلش أي احتكاكات أو مناوشات بين  المتظاهرين نفسهم، بالعكس كلهم كانوا متجمعين مع بعض كتلة واحدة.
 إلى  أن وصلت أول المظاهرات ديوان عام المحافظة وكان آخرها عند ميدان "أم البطل"  وتم الاعتصام أمام المبنى. وفجأة سمعنا طلقات الغدر من ولاد الكلب في  مقدمة المسيرة ... صوت رصاص حي! الناس كلها جريت لورا وتدافعت بشدة والكل  كان بيتشاهد وناس كانت بتقع وأطفال تاهت من أمهاتهم وأي حد يلاقي شارع أو  حارة جانبية بيدخل فيها بسرعة .. في نفس اللحظة سمعت واحد بيزعق بصوت عالي:  «بيضربوا علينا نار وفيه واحد مات مننا و ٣ إتصابوا» .. "وده كان الخبر  المؤكد وقتها" .. بعدين سمعنا إن اللي ماتوا ٣ واللي اتصابوا ٧ !!!!
  المتظاهرين كلهم جاتلهم حالة ذعر (مع العلم إن معظم اللي نزلوا كانوا  نازلين بأسرهم وأولادهم وبناتهم وأطفالهم .. اليوم كان بالنسبالهم كرنفال  وعيد شعبي مش مجرد مظاهرة وفعلاً كان كده).
 بعد الغدر اللي حصل،  الأعداد تشتّتت، والبعض خاف وروّح بيته، والبعض أصرَّ على الاستمرار،  والبعض حبّ يريّح أعصابه بعيداً عن اللي حصل وبعدين رجع قدام المحافظة  تاني.
 وبعدين تدخلت قوات الأمن المركزي وفرضوا كردون حول المعتصمين لحمايتهم ومنع أي اعتداء عليهم.

 ملحوظة هامة: كل الشهود بيأكدوا إن ضرب النار جه من ناحية المباني اللي  قدام المحافظة يا إما من سطح المجلس الشعبي المحلي اللي أمام المحافظة.
 بعد كل ده يطلعوا ولاد الوسخة إياهم يقولوا إن ضرب النار ده حصل نتيجة  المناوشات اللي حصلت بين المتظاهرين وبعضهم البعض!!!!! ياولاد الكلب يارِمم  المتظاهرين كانوا قمة في الرقي والسلمية وكلهم متعاونين مع بعض ومحصلش أي  مناوشات بينهم .. إنتو دين أبوكم إسمه إيه ؟؟!
 قسماً بالله نهايتكم  قربت وسودة وهتتحاكموا وهترجعوا المعتقلات تاني ودم الناس اللي ماتت دي مش  هيروح هدر. حسبُنا الله ونِعمَ الوَكيل .. حسبُنا الله ونِعمَ الوَكيل .  حسبُنا الله ونِعمَ الوَكيل.

 (الصورة لمكان الشهيد أمام مبنى ديوان عام المحافظة)


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 يوليو 2013)

* بالفيديو .. ( للكبار فقط +18 ) .. ابانوب عادل : احد ضحايا الثورة الثانية فى اسيوط .. قتل برصاص الغدر على يد الجماعة الإسلامية 

 شاهد الفيديو
http://coptreal.com/videos.aspx
#كوبتريل_فيديو
*




​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

الرئاسه :  سيتم وضع  حل يرضى جميع الأطراف فى غضون اسبوع ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

ﻣﺘﻈﺎﻫﺮﻭﻥ ﻳﻘﺘﺤﻤﻮﻥ ﻣﻘﺮ ﻣﻜﺘﺐ
ﺇﺭﺷﺎﺩ ﺟﻤﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﻤﻴﻦ
ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻘﻄﻢ


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

ﻣﻌﺘﺼﻤﻮ ﻣﻴﺪﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺮﻳﺮ ﻳﻐﻠﻘﻮﻥ '' ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻊ'' ﻟﻠﻤﻄﺎﻟﺒﺔ ﺑﺮﺣﻴﻞ ﻣﺮﺳﻲ


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*اقتحم العشرات من المتظاهرين، صباح اليوم اﻻثنين، مكتب الإرشاد بالمقطم، بعد أن ألقوا الحجارة وزجاجات المولوتوف الحارقة على واجهة مقر مكتب الإرشاد، رداً على إطلاق أعضاء الجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، عددا كبيرا من الأعيرة النارية على المتظاهرين أمام المقر، ما أسفر عن مقتل 6 وإصابة العشرات.

وحاول أعضاء الجماعة المتواجدون داخل المقر استخدام الإطفاء للسيطرة على الحريق الذى شب بواجهة المبنى، كما ألقوا زجاج الشبابيك المكسور على المتظاهرين للدفاع عن النفس*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*واصل عدد من المتظاهرين صباح اليوم، اﻻثنين، الاستيلاء على المتعلقات من داخل مقر المركز العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، مكتب الإرشاد، حيث حصلوا على الأقنعة والخوذ والكراسى من داخل المركز.

كما صعد عدد منهم إلى الأدوار العليا بالمقر، ولوحوا للمتظاهرين بعلامات النصر.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*أكد مصدر بمصلحة الطب الشرعى، استلام مشرحة زينهم منذ قليل جثث 6 أشخاص لقوا مصرعهم مساء أمس، إثر الاشتباكات التى حدثت بين مؤيدى ومعارضى الرئيس محمد مرسى أمام مكتب الإرشاد بالمقطم.

وأوضح المصدر لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن هناك جثتين مصابتين بطلق نارى بالرأس و4 جثث بخراطيش فى مناطق متفرقة من الجسم، وأنه من المقرر تشريح الجثث، اليوم الاثنين، وتسليمها لأهالى المجنى عليهم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*أشعل عشرات المتظاهرين صباح اليوم الاثنين، النيران فى الطابقين العلوى بمقر المركز العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وسط هتافات المتظاهرين ارحل، الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام.

كما أعد عدد آخر من المتظاهرين عددا كبيرا من زجاجات المولوتوف الحارقة، لإلقائها على المقر من لإشعال النيران فى كافة محتويات.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*أكد وليد شلبى المستشار الإعلامى لمرشد جماعة الإخوان، أنه تم فك الحصار عن مقر الجماعة بالمقطم شرقى القاهرة، وخروج العشرات من الإخوان الذين كانوا داخله سالمين، بعد حصار محتجين له لأكثر من 16 ساعة، فى ظل غياب تام للشرطة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*معتصمو أسيوط يمنعون المحافظ والموظفين من دخول ديوان عام المحافظة​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*متظاهرو البحيرة يغلقون المصالح الحكومية حتى رحيل "مرسى"*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*متظاهرو دمياط يعزلون المحافظ ويعلنون العصيان المدنى​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*المتظاهرون يغلقون مجلس مدينة بنها بالجنازير ويرفعون صور عبد الناصر*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*غلق "محافظة" الدقهلية لليوم الثانى واختباء المحافظ بحى غرب المنصورة​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*معارضون يغلقون ديوان محافظة سوهاج ويمنعون الموظفين من دخوله واختفاء المحافظ*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

الجيش يؤمن السفارة الأمريكية بالتزامن مع مظاهرات التحرير​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*لليوم الثانى.. غلق مبنى محافظة الشرقية ومجلس مدينة بلبيس​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*جبهة 30 يونيو ببورسعيد تعلن العصيان المدنى وإغلاق ديوان المحافظة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*
المتظاهرون يمنعون موظفى ديوان محافظة الإسماعيلية من الدخول​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*المنوفية تعلن استمرار العصيان المدنى لحين رحيل النظام*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*حريق هائل بمطعم كنتاكى بأسيوط اثر اشتباكات بين مؤيدى الرئيس ومعارضيه​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*متظاهرو الغربية يغلقون أبواب المحافظة واستراحة المحافظ​*


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يوليو 2013)

*الشكر  الجزيل  لكل  من  يشارك  في  هذا  الموضوع *

*بنقل  فعاليات  الأحداث  والأخبار*

*دقيقه  بـ دقيقه*

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*أكد حسام فودة عضو مؤسس بجبهة 30 يونيو، أن شباب الثورة يتوافقوا حول اسم الدكتور محمد البرادعى رئيس حزب الدستور لإدارة المرحلة الانتقالية المقبلة، موضحاً أن ذلك ضمن الطرح الذى تم وضعه برئيس محكمة دستورية يتولى الحكم وحكومة يتولاها شخصية سياسة ومجلس دفاع وطنى يتولى مهام الحفاظ على الأمن القومى وعمل دستور جديد.

وأكد فودة فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن الشارع قرر ألا يعود لمنازله إلا بعد رحيل النظام، ولم يعد هناك مجال لمبادرات أو مصالحات، فلقد أصبح المطلب الوحيد القائم هو انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*نشرت صفحة حركة شباب 6 أبريل عبر موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيسبوك" أسماء الشهداء فى مشرحة زينهم الذين سقطوا أمس جراء إصابتهم برصاص حى أمام مكتب إرشاد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالمقطم وهم:
1- مجدى سميح مجدى 25 سنة
2- أحمد محمد صابر 21 سنة
3- إبراهيم حسن عبد الهادى
4- قاسم سطوحى 14 سنة
5- عبد الله محمود محمد 26 سنة
6- عبد الرحمن كارم محمد 24 سنة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*أعلنت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين عن عقد مؤتمر صحفى، مساء اليوم الاثنين، حسبما ذكرت وحدة المركز الإعلامى​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*غلق مجمع محاكم المحلة بالجنازير ومنع دخول وكلاء ورؤساء النيابة​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*أعلنت تنسيقية 30 يونيه بالبحر الأحمر، اليوم، من منصة ميدان عبد المنعم رياض بمدينة الغردقة مقر الاعتصام، عن تشكيل مجلس انتقالى ثورى لمحافظة البحر الأحمر.

وأضافت التنسيقية أن المجلس يضم 24 فردا من أحزاب وحركات وثوار ونشطاء مستقلين لهم رؤية واحترام وتقدير من أهالى المحافظة.

وأضافوا أنهم طالبوا اللواء طارق المهدى، محافظ البحر الأحمر، بإعلان المجلس الذى سوف يتولى إدارة شئون البلاد على أن يكون "المهدى" رئيسا لهذا المجلس.

وشهدت مدينة الغردقة أمس مشاركة الآلاف من المواطنين الموقعين على استمارات حملة تمرد لسحب الثقة من الرئيس مرسى، وانطلقت المسيرة من شارع الشيراتون مرورا بشارع النصر وميدان العروسة وصولا إلى ديوان عام المحافظة وذلك للمشاركة فى المسيرة المطالبة بإنهاء حكم مرسى وإجراء انتخابات رئاسية جديدة.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*فهمى يصل الشورى ويعقد اجتماعاً لبحث استقالات نواب التيار المدنى​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*متظاهرون يقتحمون مقر الحرية والعدالة بشبين القناطر ويحطمون محتوياته*​


----------



## AdmanTios (1 يوليو 2013)

*BBC : " The  number of people protesting today*

* is the largest number in a political  event in the history*

* of mankind . Keep impressing .. Egypt 
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

​​


----------



## AdmanTios (1 يوليو 2013)




----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

الصحة: مقتل 12 وإصابة 743 حصيلة أحداث 30 يونيه حتى الآن​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*  تهديد من  الجيش  الي  مرسي  اذا لم يلبي رغبات الشعب وارادتة ...!!*
*2013-07-01 10:38:26* 

*



* 
  [COLOR=black !important]*       مصدر عسكرى: الجيش طالب «مرسى» بحلول فورية.. وإلا سيتدخل
           قال مصدر عسكرى مسئول إن الجيش لا يسعى لانقلاب عسكرى ولكنه سيرضخ فى  النهاية ويلبى رغبات الشعب وإرادته، وأوضح أن القوات المسلحة لا تزال تحاول  تقديم النصيحة لكل التيارات السياسية فى السلطة والمعارضة بضرورة الوصول  إلى تفاهمات لتفادى الانزلاق بالبلاد إلى نفق مظلم.      وأضاف أن قوات المنطقة المركزية العسكرية تتمركز فى أماكن قريبة من مدينة  الإنتاج الإعلامى لضمان سرعة التدخل فى أقل وقت ممكن، إذا وصلت معلومات عن  تهديد سلامة ممتلكات وأرواح العاملين بالمدينة. وقال إن خطة انتشار القوات  لتأمين المدينة لن تستغرق أكثر من 10 دقائق بالتعاون مع قوات الشرطة  الموجودة بالفعل داخل المدينة وأمام مقرات بعض القنوات مثل «سى بى سى»  و«النهار» و«أون تى فى» وغيرها.      وأكد المصدر أن قوات الجيش فى سيناء دفعت بقوات إضافية لتأمين الأكمنة  ومنع أى محاولات لاستهدافها من قبل المسلحين، كما أجرت القوات الجوية عددا  من الطلعات فى محافظات القاهرة الكبرى وبقية المحافظات والمناطق الحدودية  بسيناء والحدود مع ليبيا لمراقبة الأوضاع.      وقال المصدر إن القوات البحرية مشطت المجرى الملاحى لقناة السويس من خلال  12 مقاتلة بحرية، كما رفعت قوات الدفاع الجوى حالة الطوارئ القصوى لتأمين  السد العالى.      فى الوقت ذاته توجه الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع والفريق صدقى  صبحى رئيس الأركان، فى الساعات المبكرة من صباح أمس، إلى مقر وزارة الدفاع  لمتابعة تطورات المظاهرات من خلال غرفة العمليات الخاصة بالقيادة العامة  للقوات المسلحة، انتظارا للحظة الفاصلة لتدخل الجيش، حسب تعبير المصدر.  وأعطى «السيسى» توجيهات لجميع القادة والجنود والضباط بضرورة تأمين المنشآت  الحيوية وحماية الأرواح دون تحيز، وعدم التعرض للمتظاهرين السلميين بأى  شكل، كما تفقد اللواء أحمد وصفى قائد الجيش الثانى الميدانى، القوات  المنتشرة فى بورسعيد وسيناء للاطمئنان على جاهزيتها.
* *
    مصدر الوطن         *​
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*أخر "بوست" لـ "أبانوب عادل" شهيد أسيوط على الـ "فيسبوك" !!

*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*خر رسالة تحذير من  تمرد  الي  مرسي  ...!!* *2013-07-01 10:51:22* *
* 

*



* 
  [COLOR=black !important]*   	رسائل «تمرد» الأخيرة لـ«مرسى»: ارحل الآن أو احجز مكانك بجوار «مبارك» فى طرة
* *
	   	وجهت أمس حملة «تمرد» رسائلها إلى الشعب المصرى وإلى الرئيس محمد مرسى،  بالتزامن مع انطلاق التظاهرات الحاشدة فى القاهرة ومحافظات الجمهورية  المختلفة أمس، للمطالبة برحيل النظام الإخوانى وإجراء انتخابات رئاسية  مُبكرة، مؤكدة أن على محمد مرسى الرحيل الآن والاستجابة للإرادة الشعبية  المتمثلة فيما يفوق 22 مليون مصرى، أو أن يحجز لنفسه مكاناً بجوار الرئيس  السابق حسنى مبارك فى سجن «طرة»، مضيفة أن الشعب هو الذى سيجبر «مرسى» على  ترك السلطة، موجهة رسالتها إلى الجيش بأن يحمى الإرادة الشعبية من تهديدات  الجماعات الإرهابية المتأسلمة.  	وقال محمود بدر، مؤسس حملة «تمرد» لـ«الوطن»، إن الحملة توجه رسائلها  لجموع الشعب المصرى «أنت الذى أنجحت الحملة.. وأنت الذى أعدت الثورة  للميادين»، مؤكداً أن مهمة «تمرد» والشعب الذى سينزل للتظاهر هى عودة مصر  للمصريين، فلا أحد من الشعب يريد عودة «مبارك» ولا أحد يريد استمرار  الإخوان، مؤكداً أن تنظيم «الإخوان» يستحق لقب «أم الفلول» لأنهم من أعادوا  نظام «مبارك» واتبعوا نهجه بل وأسوأ، وعملوا على إعادة إنتاج سياسته  اقتصادياً واجتماعياً وأخلاقياً، مضيفاً أنه فى وقت «مبارك» كان هناك أمل  ومع «مرسى» اختفى الأمل تماما، قائلاً للرئيس مرسى: «ارحل الآن بإرادتك،  واحترم الشعب الذى خرج ضدك، وإلا احجز لنفسك مقعداً بجوار رفيقك حسنى مبارك  فى طرة».  	ووجه «بدر» رسالته للمؤسسة العسكرية قائلاً: «مؤسسة الجيش هى بيت الوطنية  المصرية، وتصريحات الفريق السيسى تؤكد أن الجيش لن يسمح بانزلاق الدولة إلى  حرب أهلية، وعليكم الآن أن تحموا الإرادة الشعبية التى فاقت 22 مليون مصرى  ضد الإرهابيين المتقاعدين الذين يلوحون بالعنف كل دقيقة».  	وأضاف منسق تمرد أنه سيتم تسليم بيان رسمى كل يوم يسمى «بيان الثورة» من  التحرير والاتحادية، وسيلزم هذا البيان بقرارات ثورية، لتحقيق أهداف معينة  لاستمرار الثورة، مؤكداً أن تنظيم الإخوان الذى يردد شائعات لإفساد  التظاهرات، بأن المتظاهرين سيحملون صور «مبارك وشفيق وصباحى والبرادعى»،  وكل ذلك أمور من نسج خيال الإخوان وحلفائهم، مبيناً أن رسالته لشباب  التنظيم هى «أنتم شباب الوطن، والإرشاد يريد أن يجعلكم فى المواجهة مع  المصريين».  	وتابع «بدر» أن رسالته لشهداء الثورة وشهداء حكم محمد مرسى هى: «دمكم فى  أعناقنا، ولن نهدأ حتى نقتص لكم»، وأن رسالته للرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما  الذى خرج ليؤكد أن الوضع فى مصر يتطلب الحوار: «لن نسمح لك بالتدخل فى  شئون مصر».
* *
	مصدر الوطن  	   *​
​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*حرق مكتب الارشاد بالمقطم من الداخل*


[YOUTUBE]n7pHB3CBbkU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*صحيفة مصرية : قرار رئاسي بمعاقبة كل المتقاعدين العسكريين الذين يحاولون تشويه العلاقة بين الجيش والرئاسة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*بالفيديو >> مشهد تاريخى لطائرات الجيش وهى تلقى اعلام مصر الفسفوريه على المتظاهرين*

[YOUTUBE]DjwjHWt2iPg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*صمم  مجهولون يحملون شوما وعصيا على حصول البوابين العاملين بالعقارات القريبة  من مقر مكتب الإرشاد، على محتويات المقر من مكاتب وأجهزة كهربائية.*

*فيما أذاع أحد المتواجدين من خلال راديو سيارته أغنية "والله وعملوها الرجالة".*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

المؤتمر الصحفى اليوم للإخوان الساعة 7.30  برابعة العدويه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*أعلنت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين عن عقد مؤتمر صحفى، مساء اليوم الاثنين،  حسبما ذكرت وحدة المركز الإعلامى لحزب الحرية والعدالة، ومن المتوقع أن  يتطرق المؤتمر للرد على الأحداث الأخيرة والاعتداء على عدد من مقرات الحزب،  والمركز العام للجماعة وبالمقطم.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*زجاجات مولوتوف ومواد كيميائية غريبة داخل مكتب الارشاد بالمقطم   *



[YOUTUBE]C8Zt2Nkj_ds[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*شفيق يدعو البرادعي بسرعة التواصل مع الجيش لحل الأزمة الحالية
*​*2013-07-01 09:58:10*
*​*​*





دعا   الفريق أحمد شفيق، المرشح الرئاسي السابق، الدكتور محمد البرادعي، رئيس   حزب الدستور، بسرعة التحرك والتواصل مع القوات المسلحة حتى تتدخل وتحل   الأزمة، مضيفا أنه لو تدخلت القوات المسلحة من نفسها يكون "خير وبركة".   وأضاف شفيق، خلال مداخلة هاتفية لفضائية "دريم 2"، أنه أبلغ القوات المسلحة   بأن هناك معلمومات لديه، بأن مجموعات من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين   المعتصمين بميدان رابعة العدوية، تنوي التحرك ناحية طريق صلاح سالم للعدوان   على المعارضين، مشددا أنه يجب على القوات المسلحة أن تنحاز لصالح   المتظاهرين المعارضين لمرسي. وتابع: "أنا أتحدث كمصري مثل ملايين المصريين   الذين نزلوا، اليوم، ولم يعد هناك مكان للإخوان المسلمين"، مشيرا إلى أننا   لسنا نعيش في نظام جمهوري ديمقراطي، ولكننا نعيش في نظام شبيه بنظام   "الملاهي والمسخرة"، لأن الجماعة هي التي تحكم وليس الرئيس، وهذا غير موجود   في أي دولة من دول العالم. وأكد أن فرصة الرئيس محمد مرسي وجماعته انتهت   منذ أول يوم تولى فيه الحكم، وهذا قرار الشعب.

المصدر : الوطن​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*مظاهره ضباط الشرطه*
[YOUTUBE]IIaAp1pgKXw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*                             منسق «تمرد»: نمهل الرئيس 48 ساعة لترك منصبه وإلا سنتجه إلى قصر القبة*

*تعليقات:                               20 شارك بتعليقك* 


* 
                         نشر فى :                 الإثنين 1 يوليو 2013 - 2:11 ص                  
                آخر تحديث :                 الإثنين 1 يوليو 2013 - 2:11 ص                                      *



*




محمود بدر منسق حملة تمرد *






*                             صفاء صفوت* *أكد محمود بدر ، المنسق العام لحملة  تمرد، أنهم قد أمهلوا الرئيس محمد مرسي 48 ساعة لترك منصبه، وأنه في حالة  عدم الاستجابة لمطالب الشعب ، سيتجه المتظاهرون ،يوم الثلاثاء المقبل ،إلى  قصر القبة حيث يمكث الرئيس.*

*وقال بدر، فى مداخلة هاتفية ببرنامج «الحياة الآن» الذي يذاع على فضائية  «الحياة»، اليوم الأحد: إنه لا يمكن القبول بأي حلول وسطى ، وأنه لا بديل  عن رحيل النظام.*

*وأشار إلى أن المتظاهرين يدعون الشعب المصري إلى عصيان مدني، مضيفًا: «نعلن عن استمرار اعتصامنا بميادين مصر»*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*منشورات تهدد بحرق الكنائس إذا تظاهر المسيحيون*​ ​ ​​ 

*أعلن  عدد من الكنائس فى السويس وبنى سويف عن تلقيها تهديدات عبر منشورات مجهولة  المصدر، تحذرهم من المشاركة فى تظاهرات اليوم، للمطالبة بإسقاط الرئيس  محمد مرسى، وحملت التلويح بالقتل وإحراق الكنائس. ففى السويس، انتشرت على  مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى منشورات مجهولة المصدر، تتضمن تهديدات للأقباط من  المشاركة فى تظاهرات اليوم، وحمل المنشور عنوان «رسالة إلى المسيحيين»،  وجاء فيه نصاً: «المثل بيقول لو جالك الطوفان حط عيالك تحت رجليك، لو نازل  يوم 30 تولع فى البلد بالخرطوش والمولوتوف، خليك عارف، إن لتر بنزين واحد  ممكن يولع لكم فى محلات الدهب والخشب والسباكة والجرارات والتجارة  والأتوبيسات والسيارات والجناين، وممكن يولع لكم فى البيوت والكنائس  والزراعة وكمان الورش، كل ده لو مش خايف عليه خاف على بيتك وعيالك، الكلام  ده دلوقت بالأدب، لكن ممكن يبقى من غير أدب»، ووُقع المنشور المجهول باسم  «ناس غيورين على البلد». كما ألغى الأنبا غبريال، أسقف بنى سويف، درس  الكتاب الأسبوعى، الذى يعقد بمطرانية السيدة العذراء مساء كل جمعة، وذلك  عقب توزيع مجهولين أمس الأول، المئات من منشورات التهديد على منازل ومتاجر  الأقباط، تطالبهم بعدم المشاركة فى مظاهرات اليوم، وجاء فيها: «خلّى بالك..  اللى يحط ورقة ممكن يرش بنزين.. قولوا لغبريال يتلم لحسن تقلب على دماغ  أبوكو دم». من جانبها، أعلنت الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، أمس، تجميد  جميع أنشطتها خلال الأسبوع الجارى، خوفاً من وقوع اعتداءات على الأقباط.  وقال البابا تواضروس الثانى، فى تغريدة له على صفحته الشخصية على موقع  التواصل الاجتماعى «تويتر» أمس، إن مصر فى حاجة اليوم إلى كل المصريين حتى  نفكر معاً.. ونتحاور معاً.. ونعبر معاً عما فى قلوبنا تجاه الوطن ولكن بلا  عنف، بلا اعتداء، وبلا دم، مطالباً الجميع بالصلاة من أجل مصر.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*صفحات التيار الاسلامى جميعها تنشر 

 ثوانى بس اضحك الاول هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كفايه 

 الأعـداد النهائيه للمشاركين في تـظاهرات اليوم 30\يونيو ، و ذلك وفقًـا  لتقارير القمر الصناعي ASTRA-333 الذي إستأجرهُ حزب_الحريه_و_العداله  للوقوف على و توثيق أعداد المشاركين في تلك المظاهرات، سواءً لمعراضي  الرئيس أو لـ مُؤيديه :

 أولا: المعارضين
 1- ميدان التحرير: 90 الف متظاهر
 2-قصر الإتحاديه : 10 آلاف متظاهر
 ... 3-الإسكندريه : 30 الف متظاهر
 4-المنصوره : 3 آلاف متظاهر
 5-المحله : 500 متظاهر
 6- الغردقه : 50 متظاهر

 ثانيًـا : المؤيدين:

 في ميدان رابعه العدويه
 تم تسجيل حضور أكثر من 5 مليون متظـاهر
 و هو رقم يفوق عدد المتظاهرين الذين خرجوا للتظاهر ضد الرئيس بـ 5 أضعاف تقريبًـا
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

* بما ان حرق مقر الحزب الوطني في يناير 2011 كان عمل ثوري وطني .. فحرق مقر الاخوان لا يقل ثورية او وطنية .. بل يفوق و يزيد



*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

* هما الخرفان مش عارفين يعملوا حاجه غير انهم يفبركوا اى حوار ! 

 يا عم انتا و هوا قولي بس البرسيم بتاعكوا نوعه ايه 


*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*متحدث الإخوان : الإرشاد تعرض لعمل إجرامى..والداخلية تقاعست عن حماية المقر

*​*7/1/2013   12:02 PM*​*



*​*

هاجم أحمد عارف المتحدث الإعلامى باسم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين جهاز الشرطة  على خلفية الهجوم على مقر مكتب الإرشاد بالمقطم ، مؤكداً أن الجهاز تقاعس  عن أداء عمله.

 وأضاف فى تصريحات صحفية أن المقر تعرض إلى عمل الإجرامى، حيث تم استخدم  طلقات رصاص الخرطوش والحى وزجاجات المولوتوف وأنابيب البوتاجاز فى الهجوم ،  وأنه تم اقتحامه وسرقة جميع محتوياته.​

الفجر الاليكترونية  
​* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*النيابة تناشد المواطنين بتسليم "مقاطع الفيديو" التي تحتوى على مظاهر عنف أو اشتباكات

*​*7/1/2013   12:06 PM*​*



*​*

  مـروة هيـكل

ناشدت النيابة العامة المواطنين إرسال أي صور أو مقاطع فيديو تحتوى على  مظاهر عنف أو اشتباكات ، أو أعمال تخريب للمنشآت العامة أو الخاصة أو أي  أعمال بلطجة في أي مكان بالبلاد، وإرسال أي فيديو أو تصريح به تحريض على  أعمال شغب أو عنف أو إتلاف للمتلكات العامة أو الخاصة وغيرها من الجرائم  التي يحاسب عليها القانون.

واوصت النيابة بتوضيح وقت ومكان الواقعة والمعلومات اللازمة عن الشخصيات الموجودة بالفيديو أو الصورة إن أمكن .​
 الفجر الاليكترونية 
​* 

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*عاود متظاهرو الإرشاد اقتحام مقر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، بعد مشادات لفظية مع أفراد الشرطة الذين منعوهم فى البداية.

وقام المتظاهرون بدفع رجال الشرطة أمام البوابة الرئيسية للمقر، ودخلوا مرة أخرى مكتب الإرشاد لتحطيم ما تبقى من المقر.*


----------



## AdmanTios (1 يوليو 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*أهالى أشمون يقطعون شريط السكة الحديد للمطالبة بإسقاط النظام​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: القيادة العامة للجيش تتابع الموقف الأمنى على مدار الساعة*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*ننشر أول تصريحات لمرشد الإخوان بعد تفجير واقتحام مقر "المقطم"

*​*7/1/2013   11:45 AM*​*



*​*
عبد الرحمن صلاح


قال المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، الدكتور محمد بديع، "لندعُ الله  مخلصين جميعاً رجالاً ونساء صغاراً وكباراً أن يرفع عن مصر البلاء  والضَّراء فالدعاء والبلاء يعتلجان، وقد يُرْفَع البلاء وتُحْقن الدماء  بدعاء شيخ أو طفل أو امرأة أو شاب صالح أو مريض من مستجابي الدعوة؛ فالدعاء  المستجاب ينتفع به الصالح والطالح".

وتابع، في أول رد فعل بعد اقتحام مقر الاخوان بالمقطم، وإشعال النيران به،  "الدم المصري كله حرام، فلنحافظ على دماء المصريين كل المصريين، ولنرفع  الغطاء عن العنف ومستخدميه ومُروِّجيه .. ولنقف مع الشرعية المنتخبة، ونحمي  مصر من الارتداد عن الديمقراطية ومحاولة إعادة إنتاج النظام السابق ..  ولنَحْمِ مصر وشعبها ومؤسساتها من شر كل من أراد بها الشر بإخلاص النوايا  لله والوحدة والحوار البنَّاء".​

 الفجر الاليكترونية - 
​* 


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*الى الخرفان بـ #رابعه_العدويه
*





​


----------



## AdmanTios (1 يوليو 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*اقتحم عدد من المتظاهرين مكتب المهندس خيرت الشاطر، نائب المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، بالمقر الرئيسى لمكتب الإرشاد، وقاموا بالاستيلاء على عدد من الأوراق فى إدراج مكتبه، بالإضافة إلى رفع اليافطة المكتوب عليها اسمه.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*وصل إلى محافظة مرسى مطروح في سرية تامة وكتمان شديد، الدكتور محمد بديع،  مرشد الإخوان المسلمين، وتوجه مباشرة إلى قرية الأندلسية بحى "طليطلة"،







وأقام  فى أحد الشاليهات المطلة على البحر مباشرة. جدير بالذكر أن قرية الأندلسية  يمتلكها رجل الأعمال الإخوانى أحمد تاج ، ويتردد عليها العديد من قيادات  الإخوان.

الوطن*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*إغلاق ميدان التحرير أمام حركة المرور​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*شهود عيان الجيش ينشر دبابات على الحدود مع غزة لأول مرّة منذ سنوات
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/30_يونيه
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

* خريطة لحجم المؤيدين و المعارضين امس

 ما هو لو دول كلهم فلول والاخوان جماعة وطنية وربانية وشريفة وعفيفة ما  تسيبلهم البلد وتحرمهم من خدماتها الجليلة وتشوف لها بلد تاني حلوة كده من  غير مشاكل يحكموها
*





​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*وصول القوات الخاصة والداخلية لمكتب الإرشاد بعد معاودة اقتحامه​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

* كرسى المرشد 
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

ابانوب عادل ..
 عنده 21 سنه .. من أسيوط
 نزل النهارده يتظاهر علشان مصر .. مصر اللي حس انها بتتخطف
 كان فرحان زينا ..
 واقف مع صحابه وبيهتف ( سلميه - سلميه )
 السلاح الوحيد اللي كان بيشيله طول حياته هو ( الكمنجه ) !
 بس فجأة .. لقي رصاصه جياله هو واتنين من اللي واقفين معاه
 مات !
 ماتوا شهدا ..
 علي ايد أعضاء من الاخوان والجماعات الاسلاميه .. ( الناس بتوع ربنا ! )
 ..
 أخر حاجتين كان كاتبهم علي صفحته :
 بتاريخ 15 / 5 :
 هلم الأن أيها القائلون نذهب اليوم او غدآ الي هذه المدينه .. أو تلك وهناك نصرف سنه
 ونتجر ونربح .. أنتم الذين لا تعرفون أمر الغد
 لأنه ما هي حياتكم .. ؟ بخار .. يظهر قليلآ ثم يضمحل
 ..
 وبتاريخ 24 /5 :
 البعد عن ربنا .. اكتئاب !!


​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*
أعلن الدكتور محمد مصطفى حامد، وزير الصحة والسكان، عن ارتفاع حصيلة أحداث أمس، الأحد، بالقاهرة والمحافظات وحتى ظهر اليوم، إلى 781 مصابا و16حالة وفاة. 

وقالت وزارة الصحة فى بيان لها منذ قليل إن حالات الوفاة من بينهم حالة واحدة فى كل من محافظات بنى سويف والإسكندرية وكفر الشيخ والفيوم، إضافة إلى 3 حالات وفاة فى محافظة أسيوط، و9 حالات بالقاهرة من بينهم حالة وفاة أمام قصر الاتحادية، و8 حالات أخرى أمام مقر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالمقطم.

وأوضح وزير الصحة أن جميع المصابين خرجوا من المستشفيات بعد تحسن حالتهم، عدا 182 مصابا فقط مازالوا يتلقون العلاج، مشيراً إلى أن 585 من إجمالى المصابين المصابين تراوحت إصابتهم ما بين حالات مرضية وإغماءات وجروح وكدمات وكسور، فيما بلغ عدد المصابين بخرطوش وطلقات نارية 186 مصاباً.
وفيما يلى أسماء حالات الوفاة:
- بنى سويف: عمار محمد جودة (25 سنة) نتيجة طلق نارى بالبطن 
- أسيوط:
1- محمد أحمد عبد الحميد (37 سنة) نتيجة طلق نارى بالرأس
2- محمد ناصر شاكر (37 سنة) نتيجة طلق نارى بالرأس
3- أبانوب عادل (20 سنة) نتيجة طلق نارى بالجسم
- كفر الشيخ: علاء محمد غلاب (30 سنة)
- الإسكندرية: يسرى السيد مسعد (49 سنة)
- الفيوم: محمد أشرف قرنى (30 سنة) نتيجة طلق نارى بالجسم

 القاهرة: أولاً: "أحداث المقطم":
1- عبد الرحمن كارم محمد (26 سنة) نتيجة طلق نارى بالصدر
2- عبد الله محمود محمد (29 سنة) نتيجة طلق نارى بالظهر وأسفل الفك 
3- قاسم سطوحى محمد (14 سنة) 
4- مجهول الاسم (20 سنة) نتيجة طلق نارى بالرأس وتهتك بالمخ 
5- إبراهيم حسن عبد الهادى (21 سنة) نتيجة طلق نارى بالرأس وحروق بالساق اليسرى 
6- نجدى سميح نجدى (24 سنة)
7- كريم عاشور حسن (19 سنة) نتيجة نزيف شديد بالجسم أدى إلى توقف القلب 
8- أحمد محمد صابر (21 سنة) نتيجة طلق نارى بالرأس
 ثانياً: أمام قصر الاتحادية:
1- شريف جابر حسن (23 سنة) توفى بمستشفى صدر العباسية نتيجة التهاب رئوى وضيق بالتنفس.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*: اكثر 25 مليون ضد مرسي في الشوارع .. ومهلة يوم واحد للرحيل*


*
*
*
*


*ذكر الموقع الالكتروني لمحطة سي ان ان الامريكية :*


*ان عدد المتظاهرين في مصر بالأمس تخطى الـ 25 مليون متظاهر *
*وان الميادين امتلئت بالحشود المطالبة لمرسي بالرحيل فيما اسمته*
*المحطة " الغضب في مصر " ...*


*و في سياق متصل ذكرالموقع ان الثوار امهلوا مرسي يوما واحدا *
*بداية من الاثنين و اكدوا انه ان لم يتخلى عن سلطته سوف يبدأ*
*العصيان المدني الشامل في كل انحاء مصر ..*


*واشار الموقع الى ان الصدام بين المؤيدين و المعارضين كان مميتا*
*و ان النتائج كانت وخيمة و تعدى المصابين 613 مصاب في يوم واحد*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*الحزب الوطني الديمقراطي المنحلّ لـ حزب الحرية والعدالة: طمنونا.. النباتات بخير؟ ونحن السابقون وأنتم اللاحقون*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*أكد مصادر مطلعة لموقع "تمرد" ، أن اللواء أسامة الصغير مدير أمن القاهرة تلقى إتصالا هاتفيا من أيمن هدهد مساعد مستشار رئيس الجمهورية للشؤون الخارجية ، يطالبه فيه بتأمين مقرات جماعة الأخوان المسلمين بالقاهرة.
ولفتت المصادر، إلى رفض الصغير تلك الأوامر ، مؤكدا لمساعد مستشار الرئيس أن أفراد من جماعة الأخوان كانوا يحملون سلاح ألي وأنه تم تصوريهم من قبل الوزارة ، كما تم إلقاء القبض على عدد منهم إلا أن النائب العام المستشار طلعت عبدالله اصدر قرار بالإفراج عنهم.
وهدد الصغير ، أنه سيتقدم بإستقالته من جهاز الداخلية فى حال إستمرار الضغوط عليه لتأمين مقرات جماعة الأخوان المسلمين ومكتب الإرشارد بالمقطم.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*عصيان مدني بداية من الثلاثاء إن لم يتنح مرسي ...!!!
2013-07-01 11:55:13 






أعلنت حركة "تمرد" اليوم (الإثنين) استمرار اعتصامها في ميدان التحرير  وأمام قصر الاتحادية وكل ميادين التحرير بكل المحافظات مؤكدة على التزامها  بالسلمية التامة قائلة: "الدم المصري كله حرام ولن نسمح لأحد أو تنظيم أو  جماعة إرهابية أن يجر وطننا الغالي مصر إلى حرب أهلية". وعلى هامش البيان  الذي أصدرته الحملة على صفحتها الرسمية عبر الموقع الاجتماعي "الفيس بوك"  ناشدت الحملة أعمدة مؤسسات الدولة "الجيش والشرطة والقضاء " أن ينحازوا  بشكل واضح إلى الإرادة الشعبية المتمثلة في احتشاد الجمعية العمومية للشعب  المصري في الاتحادية وكافة ميادين التحرير في جميع المحافظات نافيةً  إمكانية قبولها بأي حل وسط ولا بديل عن الإنهاء السلمى لسلطة الإخوان  المتمثلة في مندوب مكتب الإرشاد "محمد مرسى"، لإجراء انتخابات رئاسية  مبكرة. كما أعلنت عن إعطائها الرئيس المصري "محمد مرسى عيسى العياط" مهلة  لموعد أقصاه الخامسة من مساء الثلاثاء القادم الموافق 2 يوليو حتى يغادر  السلطة لكي تتمكن مؤسسات الدولة المصرية من الاستعداد لإجراء انتخابات  رئاسية مبكرة. وفي سياق متصل أعلنت "تمرد" أنه في حالة عدم استجابة "مرسي"  إلى مطالب المظاهرات فإن الجمعية العمومية للشعب المصري مدعوة إلى الاحتشاد  في كل ميادين الجمهورية مع الزحف إلى قصر القبة منوهة إلى إعلان موعد  الخامسة من مساء الثلاثاء بداية الدعوة لعصيان مدني شامل من أجل تنفيذ  إرادة الشعب المصري. - See more at:http://rassd.com/1-66009.htm?utm_sou....sdPZxhXL.dpuf  علنت حركة "تمرد" اليوم (الإثنين) استمرار اعتصامها في ميدان التحرير  وأمام قصر الاتحادية وكل ميادين التحرير بكل المحافظات مؤكدة على التزامها  بالسلمية التامة قائلة: "الدم المصري كله حرام ولن نسمح لأحد أو تنظيم أو  جماعة إرهابية أن يجر وطننا الغالي مصر إلى حرب أهلية".
وعلى هامش البيان الذي أصدرته الحملة على صفحتها الرسمية عبر الموقع  الاجتماعي "الفيس بوك" ناشدت الحملة أعمدة مؤسسات الدولة "الجيش والشرطة  والقضاء " أن ينحازوا بشكل واضح إلى الإرادة الشعبية المتمثلة في احتشاد  الجمعية العمومية للشعب المصري في الاتحادية وكافة ميادين التحرير في جميع  المحافظات نافيةً إمكانية قبولها بأي حل وسط ولا بديل عن الإنهاء السلمى  لسلطة الإخوان المتمثلة في مندوب مكتب الإرشاد "محمد مرسى"، لإجراء  انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة.
كما أعلنت عن إعطائها الرئيس المصري "محمد مرسى عيسى العياط" مهلة لموعد  أقصاه الخامسة من مساء الثلاثاء القادم الموافق 2 يوليو حتى يغادر السلطة  لكي تتمكن مؤسسات الدولة المصرية من الاستعداد لإجراء انتخابات رئاسية  مبكرة.
وفي سياق متصل أعلنت "تمرد" أنه في حالة عدم استجابة "مرسي" إلى مطالب  المظاهرات فإن الجمعية العمومية للشعب المصري مدعوة إلى الاحتشاد في كل  ميادين الجمهورية مع الزحف إلى قصر القبة منوهة إلى إعلان موعد الخامسة من  مساء الثلاثاء بداية الدعوة لعصيان مدني شامل من أجل تنفيذ إرادة الشعب  المصري.


مصدر شبكة رصد الاخبارية* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*  				 				  						ساويرس لـ"الإخوان":حان وقت الخروج الآمن  				 		



*
* 




                                   ساويرس​ *​* 
   	  		 		   			 								كتبت –أمانى صبحى: 			 	  	   		  		منذ 1 ساعة 18 دقيقة  		     
      	 	وجَّه رجل الأعمال نجيب ساويرس رسالة شكر للمصريين على دورهم الذى قاموا به أمس، الأحد، مشيدا بانتفاضتهم فى وجه الظلم.
    	وقال ساويرس، -فى تغريدة له عبر موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر"اليوم   الاثنين-، "حان وقت الخروج الآمن.. آخر فرصة.. صباح الحرية والتفاؤل".
	يذكر أن المعارضة المصرية أمهلت رئيس الجمهورية فرصة للتنحى وإجراء   انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة إلى يوم الثلاثاء، ومن بعدها سيعلنون العصيان   المدنى.
​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*خبر عاجل جداا من الحاكم العسكرى   *
[YOUTUBE]0_SM-95BMw4#at=29[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*



الشهيدة ناردين لويس
انتقلت اليوم للامجاد السماوية بعد تعرضها امس لطلق نارى وهى تقف فى البلكونة فى احداث يوم الجمعة, والجنازة اليوم الساعة 3 بكنيسة مارجرجس سبورتنج*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*
بعد نزول الملايين وبلهجة جديدة طارق الزمر يتكلم على تويتر الان ورسالة الى الشعب المصرى














*​​ ​


----------



## AdmanTios (1 يوليو 2013)

*كتبت صحيفة الغارديان في مقال لها أن الرئيس المصري،
مرسي، بيده إنجاح الثورة المصرية أو إفشالها.

وقال كاتب المقال إن الثوار الذين أسقطوا الرئيس السابق
حسني مبارك لا يزالون يرفعون مطالب الحريات وحقوق الإنسان،
ومطالب الكرامة ولقمة العيش الكريم التي كانوا يرفعونها في
بداية الثورة، لأن الظروف الاقتصادية والاجتماعية في البلاد لم تتغير كثيرا.

ولكنه يوضح أن المسؤولية لا ينبغي أن تلقى كلها على تيار
الإخوان المسلمين الذي ينتمي إليه الرئيس محمد مرسي.
فالحزب الذي يقود الحكومة يشير إلى الدور السلبي الذي تقوم
به "الدولة العميقة" و بقايا نظام مبارك، حيث يعرقلون جهد
التغيير الديمقراطي في البلاد. ولكن الحكومة فشلت ايضا
في التعامل مع هذه التحديات المطروحة أمامها،

 يضيف المقال.
أما الثوريون يقول صاحب المقال فيبدو أنهم اختاروا المضي قدما
في المطالبة بالحرية والعدالة الاجتماعية والعيش الكريم،
وفي رفض العنف وتدخل الجيش، ويؤكدون على أن مصر ستواصل
طريقها سواء بقي مرسي أم ذهب.

فسواء انتصر المعارضون أم فشلوا في مسعاهم ضد الرئيس،
محمد مرسي، فإن البلاد ستستمر والثورة كذلك. أما الرئيس
محمد مرسي فيمكنه أن يسهل مسيرتها أو أن يجعلها أصعب.

كما يمكنه أن يضمن مستقبلا للإخوان المسلمين في مصر حرة أولا.*


----------



## AdmanTios (1 يوليو 2013)

*الإندبندنت: "إشعال ثورة جديدة" ليس الخيار الوحيد في مصر


كان الشأن المصري الأكثر حضورا في الصحف البريطانية الصادرة صباح السبت، فقد تناولته جميع الصحف بأكثر من شكل.

صحيفة الإندبندنت خصصت إحدى افتتاحياتها للأحداث في مصر، تحت عنوان " "إشعال ثورة جديدة ليس الخيار الوحيد في مصر".

تتساءل الافتتاحية في البداية: بينما يعد المصريون أنفسهم للعودة إلى التوتر والفوضى التي أدت للإطاحة بالرئيس السابق حسني مبارك، يبرز السؤال: هل تمتلك جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، التي ينتمي إليها الرئيس محمد مرسي، برؤيتها الإسلامية لمستقبل البلاد، ما يتطلبه حكم أمة من القدم والتعقيد والتعددية كالأمة المصرية ؟ وإذا كان الجواب بالنفي، ماذا يعتزم الخصوم الذين يزحفون على ميدان التحرير عمله؟

وتتابع الصحيفة قائلة "لقد ارتكب الرئيس مرسي أخطاء بلا شك، كما اعترف بنفسه هذا الأسبوع، فالاقتصاد في حالة تدهور، والعملة الصعبة تنفد تدريجيا وأزمة المحروقات تقض مضاجع المواطنين وأسعار المواد الغذائية في ارتفاع، وحتى مصادر المياه مهددة مع استعداد إثيوبيا لبناء سد على النيل.

ومع أنه لا يمكن تحميل مرسي مسؤولية جميع هذه المشكلات فإن الانقسام في المجتمع المصري الذي تسبب به حكم الإخوان أسهم في تعقيد هذه المشكلات، كما ترى الصحيفة.

في الثورات التي اجتاحت العالم العربي كان الحلم هو إطاحة ديكتاتور متزمت وفاسد والإتيان بدماء شابة جديدة، وقد نجحت الثورة في كل من تونس ومصر بشكل كبير، لكن الثورة هي الخطوة الأولى، وفي مصر لم يكن الثوار مهيئين للخطوة التالية، كما ترى الصحيفة.


"مصر والهاوية"

أما افتتاحية صحيفة الفاينانشيالتايمز، التي عالجت بدورها الشأن المصري، فقد كان عنوانها "الهاوية المصرية".
تقول الصحيفة إن محمد مرسي وصل الى الرئاسة من خلال انتخابات حرة قبل سنة، وإنه تعهد بأن يكون رئيس كل المصريين، لكنه أخلف وعده، تحت تأثير جماعة الإخوان المسلمين التي ينتمي إليها، وانتهج سياسات فرقت الشعب، وبالنتيجة فالشارع المصري الآن يغلي ويمور بالاحتجاجات.

ويتوقع أن تجتاح الاحتجاجات التي تنظمها المعارضة التي تطالب برحيل مرسي أنحاء مصر في الغد، ويتوقع اندلاع أعمال عنف مع تهديد الجيش بأنه لن يقف مكتوف الأيدي وهو يرى البلاد "تدخل في نفق مظلم".

الانتقال من الديكتاتورية الى الديمقراطية عملية معقدة بلا شك، تقول الصحيفة، ولم تكن مهمة مرسي سهلة، فقد ورث نظاما انهار فيه الأمن العام، وبدلا من توحيد الشعب والاستناد على شعب موحد ارتأى هو وجماعته الاستئثار بالسلطة والسيطرة على المؤسسات، كمؤسسة القضاء مثلا.

وترى الافتتاحية ان الخطوة الوحيدة التي أقدم عليها مرسي ونالت رضى الناس وكسب بها احترامهم كانت تنحيته جنرالات الجيش انقلبت عليه في النهاية لأنها افقدته حظوتها عند قادة الجيش وأفشلت تحالفا محتملا معهم.

وترى الصحيفة أن مرسي واجهة لحكم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين التي تدير حكومة موازية، وبذلك يصبح رهينة في أيديهم بدل أن يتحمل مسؤوليته أمام الشعب ككل.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *الإندبندنت: "إشعال ثورة جديدة" ليس الخيار الوحيد في مصر
> 
> 
> كان الشأن المصري الأكثر حضورا في الصحف البريطانية الصادرة صباح السبت، فقد تناولته جميع الصحف بأكثر من شكل.
> ...



*الصحف الغربية تسير على المنهج الأمريكى الإسرائيلى الحقير ...... وتحاليلهم مكانها الطبيعى بالنسبة للمصريين هو ..... صفيحة القمامة *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

انهيار بين الحكومه المصرية    2013-07-01 13:11:16    
1 





  [COLOR=black !important]   	كشفت مصادر حكومية مطلعة لـ"اليوم السابع" أن هناك حالة من الانقسام داخل  حكومة الدكتور هشام قنديل، بين وزراء مؤيدين للتظاهرات السلمية وحق الشعب  فى التعبير عن رأيه، وبين عدد من الوزراء الآخرين ممن ينتمون للإخوان  المسلمين ويرون أن الأوضاع ستهدأ مع الوقت.
	وأوضحت المصادر أن كلا من وزراء السياحة والعدل والاتصالات والمجالس  النيابية، يدرسون جديا تقديم استقالاتهم خشية تصاعد أعمال العنف فى الشارع  المصرى، وأن هناك اجتماعات مكثفة حاليا تجرى بين هؤلاء الوزراء، لبحث  موقفهم وتقديم استقالتهم من عدمه، على حد قول المصادر.
	وأشارت المصادر إلى أن الحكومة الآن فى حالة ترقب للأوضاع الحالية، وما  يحدث فى الشارع المصرى، وأنها فى سياق متصل تجرى أعمالها بشكل طبيعى.
	يأتى ذلك فى الوقت الذى تجرى فيه اتصالات ولقاءات مكثفة بين الرئاسة والحكومة للاطلاع على آخر المستجدات


	مصدر اليوم السابع  ​



 شاهد الموضوع الأصلي من هنا
عاجل انهيار بين الحكومه المصرية - مصريات - اكبر تجمع نسائي من اجل الوطن​[/COLOR]


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*
قال الفريق أحمد شفيق، المرشح الرئاسى السابق، إن مصر في حاجة إلى إدارة حكيمة قادرة على التصرف، وأعرب عن استعداده للعودة إلى مصر في أي لحظة.

واستبعد الفريق شفيق، خلال مداخلة هاتفية لقناة "الحرة"، عدم ترشحه للانتخابات الرئاسية في حال إقرار انتخابات مبكرة، مهنئا الشعب المصري بالتظاهر اليوم.

وأشار الفريق أحمد شفيق قائلا:
 "أنا لدى قاعدة شعبية واسعة تمكننى من خوض انتخابات قادمة ولكنى لم أقرر بعد"، مضيفاً بقوله:"نقدر موقف المؤسسات العسكرية من الأزمات الراهنة".

وأضاف الفريق شفيق: "سأعود إلى مصر خلال ساعات أو أيام، ولن أتأخر يوماً واحداً فى العودة إلى بلدى وأشكر بلدى الثانى الإمارات للوقوف جانبى".*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل| ائتلاف قضاة الاستقلال يعلن سقوط شرعية مرسي كرئيس*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*القوى الثورية بالقليوبية تعلن عزل المحافظ وتشكيل مجلس مدنى​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*استمرار اعتصام السويس ومسيرات حاشدة تنطلق من الأربعين عصراً*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

[COLOR=black !important]



​


​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل جدا جدا استقالة الوزراء شاهد التفاصيل* 
​ 
*





      هشام قنديل                    كشفت مصادر مطلعة لـ"الوطن" أن 4 وزراء  في حكومة الدكتور هشام  قنديل، تقدموا باستقالاتهم تضامنا مع مطالب  الجماهير التي احتشدت أمس في  الميادين تطالب باسقاط النظام، واحتجاجا على  ممارسات الإخوان. 
والوزراء هم: المستشار حاتم بجاتو وزير الدولة للشؤون القانونية   والبرلمانية، وعاطف حلمي وزير الاتصالات، وخالد فهمي وزير الدولة لشؤون   البيئة، وهشام زعزوع وزير السياحة. 

المصدر الوطن  *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*هروب محافظ أسيوط من منزله*

*2013-07-01 00:58:24*

*



**قام  الدكتور يحيى طه كشك، محافظ أسيوط، بالهروب وأسرته من منزله بوسط مدينة  أسيوط؛ بسبب تهديدات الثوار له خصوصاً أن هناك حالة غضب شعبي في أسيوط بعد  واقعة اقتحام الإخوان المسلمين ديوان عام المحافظة، مما أدى لوفاة 4 أشخاص  وإصابة 6 آخرين.

وذهب كشك إلى عيادته الخاصة للاحتماء بها بعدما هرب من الباب الخلفي للبرج الذي يقيم به في أسيوط.

ويعد كشك أحد العناصر البارزة داخل حزب الحرية والعدالة، وكان ضمن الفريق الانتخابي للدكتور محمد مرسي في انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية.
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*قال السفير عمر عامر المتحدث باسم الرئاسة في مؤتمر عقده منذ قليل أن سقف موافقة الرئيس على مطالب القوى السياسية مرتفع بدرجة لا يتوقعها أحد.

وتابع: هناك أمل قوي في مبادرات من الرئاسة بحدود ما يتقق مع الدستور.

وقال أن مؤسسة الرئاسة لاتقلل من حجم المظاهرات والمطالب التي يطرحها الشباب نتفهمها.

فيما نفى عامر استقالة المستشار حاتم بجاتو من منصبه كوزير الدولة للمجالس النيابية.

وقال: ما يحدث في مصر هو شأن داخلي ولا نقبل بتدخل أي جهة أجنبية به، وهناك خطة مقبلة لتمكين الشباب ولا يمكن تجاهلهم والاستخفاف بمطالبهم.

وتابع: بيانات جبهة الإنقاذ إذا كانت غير متفقة مع الدستور فلا نقبلها، ولابد من التيارات التي لديها مطالب أن تجلس للحوار لبحث كيفية تحقيق مطالبها.

وأكد المتحدث باسم الرئاسة: حرمة الدم المصري غالية ولن نقبل بأن يتعرض الشباب للخطر، كما أن أفراد الشرطة الذين خرجوا في التظاهرات أمرهم متروك لوزارة الداخلية
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*
أصدر رئيس محكمة استئناف القاهرة، قرارًا بندب المستشار ثروت حماد، وفريق  تحقيقه، للتحقيق في بلاغين جديدين، في قضية إهانة السلطة القضائية، ضد محمد  مهدي عاكف، المرشد السابق لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين.

جاء ذلك إثر شكوى لمجموعة من رجال القضاء، يتهمونه بإهانة القضاء ورجال  السلطة القضائية، وتقدم بالبلاغ الثاني عدد من مستشاري وقضاة مجلس الدولة،  ضد مجموعة من أعضاء مجلس الشعب المنحل عن حزبي الحرية والعدالة والوسط،  وبعض الأحزاب الأخرى وبعض الإعلاميين، لإهانتهم مستشاري مجلس الدولة.

وصدر قرار رئيس محكمة استئناف القاهرة، بهذا الشأن بناء على موافقة  المستشار أحمد سليمان وزير العدل.ومن المنتظر أن يبدأ المستشار ثروت حماد  وفريق تحقيقه، الذي يضم المستشارين أيمن فرحات وباهر بهاء، التحقيق مع  المشكو في حقهم خلال الأيام القليلة المقبلة.


البديل* 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]OJoA7fCyfiU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​*هتف ضباط وأفراد الشرطة بمحافظة الإسكندرية، اليوم، الاثنين، ضد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أثناء تشيع جثمان العميد محمد هانى، مفتش الأمن العام، الذى بقى مصرعه أمس الأول على أيدى مجهولين بسيناء.

ردد المشاركون فى الجنازة هتافات: «يسقط حكم المرشد، باطل، ارحل يا مرسى، انزل يا سيسى*.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

بيان عسكرى من نادى ضباط الجيش المصرى
 ===

 تنبية وااااجب النشر
 ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 ابناء الشعب المصرى العظيم

 يرجى العلم بان طائرات الهليكوبتر العسكرية التى تحلق فى سماء مصـــــر  الغرض من تحليقها هو تأمين هذا الشعب العظيم وحمايتة وحماية ثورتة ضد اى  محاولات للاضرار بمكتسباتة

 وتلاحظ اليوم ان هناك بعض من شباب مصر  وبدون قصد يستخدم اضواء ليزر خضراء وبكثافة عالية فى متابعة الطائرة  الهليكوبتر فى اثناء تحليقها فى سماء مصــــــــــــر

 لـــــذا نرجو من سيادنكم

 عدم استخدام اضواء الليزر فى متابعة طائرات الهليكوبتر العسكرية

 لكون تلك الاضواء الليزرية وبالذات اضواء الليزر الخضراء تتسبب فى اضرار بالغة للعين مما قد يؤدى الى كارثة -لاقدر الله-

 برجاء ان يتحمل كل فرد منا مسئوليتة تجاة هذا الوطن

 حمى الله مصر وشعبها وقواتنا المسلحة...

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*"الحرية والعدالة" بسوهاج ينظم مسيرة عصر اليوم لدعم الرئيس​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*تجمع القوى الثورية أمام محافظة أسيوط.. والمحافظ ينقل مقر عمله*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*تحذير من صورة قاسية جدااا : *​ *ابراهيم شاب عنده 21سنة *​ *مواليد 92 يموت موته بشعه *​ *علي أيدي الإخوان في المقطم منذ قليل





*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*كارثة بـ"المستندات".. حريق الإرشاد يكشف فضيحة "المنح القطرية" لقيادات الجماعة

*​*7/1/2013 1:41 PM​**



​**
محمد صلاح الحج


تداول نشطاء على موقع التواصل الإجتماعى  "فيس بك" مستندا عثر عليه أحد المتظاهرين داخل مقر مكتب الإرشاد بالمقطم  بعد تمكنهم من اقتحامه عقب قيام أحد الأفراد التابعين لجماعة الإخوان  بإطلاق النيران على المتظاهرين.

وقد نجح أحد المتظاهرين فى الحصول على بعض المستندات التى تبيين المنح  والرشاوى أو المكافآت التى قدمتها دولة قطر لقيادات الإرشاد ومحبيهم من  الأحزاب الأخرى, من خلا كتابة أسمائهم وصفاتهم , وإقرار استلام المنحة  وإمضاء كل فرد أمام اسمه .

يذكر أن تمكن أحد الأشخاص من الحصول على المستندقبل قيام أحد شباب الإخوان  من التخلص منه وذلك لحظة بدئه فى إضرام الناربالمستندات تمهيدا للتخلص منها  لإخفاء الفساد المتفشى داخل الجماعة .





​*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (1 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *كارثة بـ"المستندات".. حريق الإرشاد يكشف فضيحة "المنح القطرية" لقيادات الجماعة
> 
> *​*7/1/2013 1:41 PM​**
> 
> ...


 
* كل ده على مصر  انتم فعلا  ولاد تييييييييييييييت​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل رسالة من الحكومة الفرنسية لمرسى 






                             لوران فابيوس وزير الخارجية الفرنسى                          
باريس (أ.ش.أ)




 
أكدت فرنسا أنه ينبغى على السلطات المصرية المنتخبة   ديمقراطياً فى  مصر الاستماع إلى المطالب والشواغل والمخاوف "المشروعة"   للشعب المصرى.
 
وقال المتحدث الرسمى باسم الخارجية الفرنسية، فيليب لاليو، اليوم الاثنين،    إن "القاهرة ومختلف أنحاء مصر شهدت أمس، الأحد، مظاهرات على نطاق غير    مسبوق".
 
وحول رؤية فرنسا للوضع الحالى فى مصر، أوضح لاليو أنه تقع على عاتق السلطات    المصرية المنتخبة ديمقراطيا واجب ومسئولية الاستماع للمخاوف المشروعة    للشعب المصرى، واتخاذ تدابير قوية لتهيئة الظروف من أجل "توافق جديد فى    الآراء".
 
وشدد على أنه وعلى هذا الأساس، فإن باريس تشجع جميع الأطراف فى مصر على    العمل فى إطار روح التوافق الضرورية لإنجاح المثل العليا التى دعت لها ثورة    25 يناير، مؤكدا أن بلاده إذ تشير إلى التزامها باحترام الحق فى  الاحتجاج   السلمى، وتدين أعمال العنف التى وقعت فى الأيام الأخيرة من أى  من  الأطراف،  كما تعبر عن تضامنها مع أسر الضحايا، داعيا جميع القيادات   السياسية فى مصر  لإدانة العنف ومنع تكرار مثل هذه الأحداث.
اليوم السابع* 
​ 

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

" ﺍﻟﺘﻠﻴﻔﺰﻳﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻯ " ﻳﻨﻔﻰ ﺇﺣﺮﺍﻕ ﻣﻜﺘﺐ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻘﻄﻢ - ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻬﺪ http://ow.ly/mxAv3


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺼﺮﺍﻭﻯ " ﻭ " ﺣﻠﻴﻢ "
ﻳﻠﺘﻘﻴﺎﻥ " ﻓﻬﻤﻰ " ﻟﺘﻘﺪﻳﻢ
ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺔ ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺎً
ﺍﻹﺛﻨﻴﻦ، 1 ﻳﻮﻟﻴﻮ - 2013
13:32
ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﻓﻬﻤﻰ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﺭﻯ
ﻛﺘﺒﺖ ﻧﻮﺭﺍ ﻓﺨﺮﻯ
ﻳﻠﺘﻘﻰ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﻓﻬﻤﻰ، ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﺭﻯ، ﻣﻊ ﻛﻞ
ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻘﻴﻠﻴﻦ ﺟﻤﻴﻞ ﺣﻠﻴﻢ ﻭﻣﺠﺪﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺼﺮﺍﻭﻯ،
ﻟﺘﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺘﻬﻤﺎ ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺎً، ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﺍﻧﺘﻬﻰ ﻣﻨﺬ ﻗﻠﻴﻞ ﻟﻘﺎﺅﻩ ﻣﻊ
ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺋﺐ ﻣﻤﺪﻭﺡ ﺭﻣﺰﻯ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺣﻀﺮ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺻﺒﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ .
ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻧﺒﻪ، ﻗﺎﻝ ﺟﻤﻴﻞ ﺣﻠﻴﻢ، ﺇﻥ ﺣﻀﺮﻭﻫﻤﺎ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻟﺘﻘﺪﻳﻢ
ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺔ ﺇﻧﻤﺎ ﻫﻮ ﺗﺄﻛﻴﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻘﺎﻻﺕ ﻟﻴﺴﺖ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻗﻌﺔ
ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻣﻴﺔ، ﻛﻤﺎ ﻳﺮﺩﺩ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ، ﻣﺸﺪﺩﺍً ﻋﻠﻰ ﺿﺮﻭﺭﺓ ﺇﺟﺮﺍﺀ
ﺍﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺭﺋﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﻣﺒﻜﺮﺓ .
ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻊ


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

ﺑﻌﺪ ﺳﻘﻮﻁ ﻣﻜﺘﺐ ﺍﻻﺭﺷﺎﺩ
ﺟﺎﺭﻯ ﻋﺰﻝ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺋﺐ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

منتشر علي الفيس



ﻋﺎﺟــﻞ .. ﻭﻫــﺎﻡ ... ﻭﺧﻄﻴـــﺮ
ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﺮﺳﻲ ... ﺍﻻﻥ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺍﻻﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺒﺮﻳﺔ
ﺍﻟﻨﺰﻭﻝ ﻏﺪﺍ ﺑﻘﻮﺓ ... ﻭﺳﻴﻠﺔ ﺿﻔﻂ ..
ﻻﻋﻼﻥ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺎﻥ ﺭﻗﻢ (1) ﻟﻠﻘﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﺤﺔ
*****************************
ﻏﺪﺍ ﺍﺳﺘﻜﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺜـــﻮﺭﺓ ....
ﻭﻛﻤﺎ ﺧﺮﺟﻨﺎ ﺍﻣﺲ ...
ﻻﺑﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﺝ ﻏﺪﺍ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻓﻖ / 2 / 7 2013
ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﺝ ﺍﻟــــﻲ
ﺧـــــﺮﻭﺝ ﺍﻻﺻــــﺮﺍﺭ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺤـــــﺪﻱ
.............................................
ﺍﻟﺨــﺮﻭﺝ ﻏﺪﺍ ﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﺪﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻬﺪ ..
ﻭﻳﻘﺮﺭ ﻣﺎﻳﺮﻳﺪﻩ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺐ ﺑﺮﺣﻴﻞ ﻣﻐﺘﺼﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻄﺔ -
ﺣﺎﺋﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻦ . ﻛﻠﺐ ﺑﻨﻲ ﺻﻬﻴﻮﻥ .. ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﺮﺳﻲ
ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﺮﺳﻲ ... ﺍﻻﻥ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺍﻻﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺒﺮﻳﺔ ....
ﺳﺠﻴﻨﺎ ﻓﻰ ﻗﺒﻀﺔ ﻗﻮﺍﺗﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﺤﺔ
ﻭﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﻣﻔﺎﻭﺿﺎﺕ ﻟﻠﺨﺮﻭﺝ ﺍﻻﻣﻦ ﺑﻌﺪﻣﺎ ﺳﻘﻄﺖ ﺷﺮﻋﻴﺘﻪ
ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ ﻳﺮﻓﺾ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﺝ ﺍﻻﻣﻦ ﻟﻤﺮﺳﻲ ﻭﻋﺼﺎﺑﺘﻪ .
ﺍﻧﺎ ﻭﺍﺛﻖ ﺍﻥ ﻏﺪﺍ .. ﺍﺫﺍ ﺧﺮﺟﻨﺎ ﺑﻨﻔﺲ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺓ
ﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺎﻥ ﺭﻗﻢ ) 1 ( ﻟﻠﻘﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﺤﺔ
ﺑﻌﺰﻝ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﺮﺳﻲ ﻭﺗﺴﻠﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻄﺔ ﻟﻠﺸﻌﺐ ﻟﺘﻘﺮﻳﺮ ﻣﺼﻴﺮﺓ
ﺍﻗﺴﻢ ﺑﺎﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﻈﻴﻢ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺎﻥ ﺗﻤﺖ ﺻﻴﺎﻏﺘﻪ
ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻔﺎﻭﺽ ﻣﺴﺘﻤﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ ﻳﺮﻳﺪ ﺩﻋﻤﺎ ﻏﺪﺍ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺐ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﻄﻤﺌﻦ ﻓﻰ ﺗﻔﺎﻭﺿﺔ ﻭﻳﻘﺮﺭ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﺝ ﺍﻻﻣﻦ ﻟﻤﺮﺳﻲ ﻭﻋﺼﺎﺑﺔ
ﺑﻨﻲ ﺻﻬﻴﻮﻥ


----------



## AdmanTios (1 يوليو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺳﻰ ﻓﻼﺩﻳﻤﻴﺮ ﺑﻮﺗﻴﻦ ﻣﻌﻠﻘﺎً ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻷﺣﺪﺍﺙ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺼــﺮ " : ﺃﻣــﺮ ﻃﺒﻴﻌـﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﻫـﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻄﻮﻓـﺎﻥ
ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺒﻲ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺼــﺮ ﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﻓﻤﺜﻞ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺸﺨـﺺ ﻻ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴـﻊ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺤﻜﻢ ﺩﻭﻟﺔ ﺣﻜﻤﻬـﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺯﻋﻤﺎﺀ
ﻧﻌﺘﺒﺮﻫﻢ ﻗﺪﻭﺓ ﻟﻨﺎ ﻓﻰ ﻗﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻷﻣﻢ .


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﺑﺎﺳﻢ ﺟﻤﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ: ﻧﺪﺭﺱ ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻞ ﻭﺣﺪﺍﺕ
ﻟﻠﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﻔﺲ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻡ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻘﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻋﺔ
ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﺑﺎﺳﻢ ﺟﻤﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﻤﻴﻦ ﻟﺮﻭﻳﺘﺮﺯ: ﺇﻧﻬﺎ ﺗﺪﺭﺱ ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻞ
ﻭﺣﺪﺍﺕ ﻟﻠﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﻔﺲ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻡ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻘﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻋﺔ.
ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺤﺪﺙ: ﺇﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻳﻴﻦ ﻟﻦ ﻳﻘﺒﻠﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻡ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺳﺴﺎﺕ، ﻭﺳﻨﻌﻠﻦ ﻋﻦ
ﺇﺟﺮﺍﺀ ﻓﻲ ﻭﻗﺖ ﻻﺣﻖ


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

ﺃﻧﺒﺎﺀ ﻋﻦ ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﺷﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﻟﻤﻘﺮ ﺍﻹﺭﺷﺎﺩ ﺑـ " ﺍﻟﺴﻼﺡ "
ﻳﺸﻬﺪ ﻣﺤﻴﻂ ﻣﻜﺘﺐ ﺟﻤﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻹﺭﺷﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﻤﻴﻦ، ﺗﻮﺍﺟﺪ ﻋﺮﺑﺘﺎﻥ ﻟﻠﺸﺮﻃﺔ، ﻟﻤﺤﺎﻭﻟﺔ
ﺍﻟﺴﻴﻄﺮﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻷﺟﻮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﻘﺮ، ﺑﻌﺪ ﻟﻴﻠﺔ ﺩﺍﻣﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻹﺷﺘﺒﺎﻛﺎﺕ ﺑﻴﻦ
ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻈﺎﻫﺮﻳﻦ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻨﻄﻘﺘﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪﺓ ﻋﺎﺋﺸﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺰﻟﺰﺍﻝ، ﻭﺑﻴﻦ ﺷﺒﺎﺏ ﺟﻤﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ
ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﻤﻴﻦ، ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺍﺳﻔﺮﺕ ﻋﻦ ﻣﻘﺘﻞ 8 ﻭﺃﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺸﺮﺍﺕ ﺑﺸﺎﺭﻉ 9 ﺣﻴﺚ ﻳﻜﻤﻦ
ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺮ.
ﻛﻤﺎ ﻳﺘﻮﺍﺟﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﺻﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺭﻉ ﺑﻘﺎﻳﺎ ﺩﻣﺎﺀ ﻟﻠﻤﺼﺎﺑﻴﻦ، ﻭﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﻮﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﺎﻭﺭﺓ
ﻟﻤﻘﺮ ﺍﻹﺭﺷﺎﺩ، ﻫﺬﺍ ﻭﻗﺪ ﺗﺤﻄﻤﺖ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﺎﻣﻞ ﻧﻮﺍﻓﺬ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﺎﻭﺭﺓ ﻟﻠﻤﻘﺮ ﻭﺗﻬﺸﻤﺖ
ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺴﻴﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﻘﺮ، ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺇﺷﺘﻌﻠﺖ ﺑﻪ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺮﺍﻥ ﺑﺎﻷﻣﺲ .
ﻭﻗﺪ ﺗﺮﺩﺩﺕ ﺍﻷﻧﺒﺎﺀ، ﻋﻦ ﺇﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩ ﺷﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﻟﻠﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﻣﺮﺓ ﺃﺧﺮﻯ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﻘﺮ
ﺍﻹﺭﺷﺎﺩ ﻣﺤﻤﻠﻴﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﻷﺳﻠﺤﺔ، ﻟﺤﻤﺎﻳﺔ ﻣﻜﺘﺐ ﺍﻹﺭﺷﺎﺩ، ﻭﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺴﺒﺐ
ﻓﻰ ﺇﺣﺮﺍﻕ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺮ


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*وفاة الحالة الخامسة فى اشتباكات سيدى جابر بالإسكندرية​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

ﻋــﺎﺟﻞ | ﻣﺼﺎﺩﺭ: ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺴﻲ ﻳﺠﺘﻤﻊ ﺑﺄﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻌﺴﻜﺮﻱ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺣﻀﻮﺭ ﻣﺮﺳﻲ


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*تداول النشطاء عبر موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" وثيقة تم الحصول عليها من مقر مكتب الإرشاد بالمقطم بعد اقتحام المتظاهرين له. 

وكانت الوثيقة عبارة عن رسالة من خالد مشعل رئيس المكتب السياسى لحركة المقاومة الإسلامية "حماس" بدمشق إلى إسماعيل هنية بتاريخ 28 يناير 2011، يؤكد له فيها أنه أتمّ الاتصالات والتنسيق مع الإخوة المجاهدين فى مصر لما سيتم عمله خلال الساعات المقبلة، مطالبه بأخذ الحيطة والحذر لأن الساعات القادمة تحمل بين ثناياها بعض المفاجآت غير المتوقعة، والتى نتمناها نصرا مبينا.

وتضمن خطاب مشعل لهنية بعض النقاط المهمة لإدراجها ضمن خطته، وما تم الاتفاق عليه فجر هذا اليوم، مثل تجهيز 4 مجموعات "مجهزين بما يكفى من الأسلحة والذخائر والمؤن" التى تكفيهم لـ5 أيام من العمل المتواصل بمسرح العمليات، والدفع بهم لتأمين مسار الإخوة المجاهدين القادمين من القاهرة، على أن تتمركز المجموعة الأولى بمنطقة العاشر من رمضان، وتتولى الثانية تأمين مدينتى القنطرة غرب وشرق، والثالثة بمحيط مدينتى بئر العبد والعريش، والرابعة لتأمين الشيخ زويد ورفح.

وتضمنت النقاط إسناد قيادة المجموعات للمجاهد أحمد الجابرى، بمساعدة المجاهد خميس أبو النور، على أن يتم الدفع بأبو محمد الأنصارى لتولى قيادة مجموعة مجاهدى الداخل، مضيفا أن كلمة السر سوف يتم الإبلاغ بها هى، وتوقيت ساعة الصفر، مطالبه بالإسراع فى تهيئة المجاهدين لساعة الخلاص وعدة نقاط أخرى.*


----------



## AdmanTios (1 يوليو 2013)

*مساعد أمن القاهرة يهدد بإستقالته عقب تلقيه أوامر من الرئاسة
بتأمين مقرات الجماعة ....... أكد مصادر مطلعة أن اللواء أسامة الصغير
مدير أمن القاهرة  تلقى إتصالا هاتفيا من أيمن هدهد مساعد مستشار
رئيس الجمهورية للشؤون  الخارجية ، يطالبه فيه بتأمين مقرات جماعة
الأخوان المسلمين بالقاهرة.

 ولفتت المصادر، إلى رفض الصغير تلك الأوامر ، مؤكدا لمساعد مستشار
الرئيس أن أفراد من جماعة الأخوان كانوا يحملون سلاح  ألي وأنه تم
تصوريهم من قبل الوزارة ، كما تم إلقاء القبض على عدد منهم  إلا أن
النائب العام المستشار طلعت عبدالله اصدر قرار بالإفراج عنهم.

  وهدد الصغير ، أنه سيتقدم بإستقالته من جهاز الداخلية فى حال
إستمرار  الضغوط عليه لتأمين مقرات جماعة الأخوان المسلمين
و مكتب الإرشارد بالمقطم.*


----------



## AdmanTios (1 يوليو 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (1 يوليو 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (1 يوليو 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (1 يوليو 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (1 يوليو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (1 يوليو 2013)

*العريان يتجاهل كل الاحداث وشاهد ماذا كتب على الفيس بوك !!*
* هنأ الدكتور عصام العريان، نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، الشعب المصرى بقرب قدوم شهر رمضان المبارك، متمنياً الخير لكل المصريين.​*​
*​*
* وأضاف العريان، عبر حسابه بموقع "فيس بوك"، أن فجر اليوم أول فجر لعام جديد  فى الوﻻية اﻷولى لرئيس مصر الدكتور محمد مرسى الذى أكرمه الله بصلاة العصر  فى القصر الجمهورى، وصلى بعدها المغرب والعشاء والفجر، وتابع، "أعانه الله  ووفقه لجمع شمل المصريين جميعاً، لكى تنهض مصر وتستعيد عافيتها وتكمل  مسيرتها".​*
*​*
*



​*
*​*


----------



## candy shop (1 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل ضبط كميات هائلة من الأسلحة والذخيرة داخل 4 سيارات فارهة بأحد شوراع المقطم.. والقبض علي قائديها
*​*2013-07-01 14:50:46*​*





ضبطت قوات الأمن اليوم الاثنين 4 سيارات ملاكى بمنطقة المقطم بداخلها كميات   هائلة من الأسلحة والذخيرة، قام مستقلوها بإخفائها فى أماكن متفرقة داخل   السيارات.

وكشفت التحقيقات التى تجريها نيابة الخليفة برئاسة محمد صلاح رئيس أن   معلومات وردت أمام رجال المباحث تفيد بوجود كميات هائلة من الأسلحة النارية   والذخيرة الحية داخل 4 سيارات فارهة تقف فى أحد شوارع منطقة المقطم.

على الفور انتقلت قوات من الشرطة وداهمت السيارات، وتم القبض على أربعة   أشخاص بداخلها، وبتفتيشه السيارات عثر بداخلها على كميات كبيرة من طلقات   الآلى والبنادق الآلية وفرد الخرطوش والمسدسات، وكميات من الرصاص الحى.

تم التحفظ على المضبوطات، وتباشر النيابة التحقيقات بإشراف المستشار طارق أبوزيد المحامى العام الأول لجنوب القاهرة.
*


----------



## candy shop (1 يوليو 2013)

*مفاجآة .. عضو الإخوان المتهم بقتل المتظاهرين أمام مكتب الإرشاد يعترف أمام النيابة بأنه من قناصة الجماعة

*
*7/1/2013   1:48 PM*

*



*

* مـروة هيـكل*

* كشفت تحقيقات المستشار إسماعيل حفيظ رئيس نيابة حوادث جنوب القاهرة الكلية  والتى تباشر التحقيق  الان مع أحد أعضاء جماعة الاخوان المسلمين لإتهامه  بقتل المتظاهرين أمام مكتب إرشاد جماعة الاخوان المسلمين بالمقطم أنه من  قناصة الاخوان ، حيث أعترف المتهم بإعتلاه سطح مكتب جماعة الارشاد وإطلاق  النيران على المتظاهرين لحماية المقر من الاقتحام ، كما كشف أمام النيابة  أنه على دراية كاملة بإستخدام أسلحة القنص .*

* ويذكرأن بعض من أعضاء جماعة الاخوان المسلمين الذين كانوا موجودين بمقر  مكتب إرشاد الجماعة قد هربوا فور إقتحامه من قبل المتظاهرين ماعدا شخص واحد  تمكن المتظاهرين من الامساك به ..*

* وكانت قد كشفت تحقيقات نيابة حوادث جنوب القاهرة الكلية عن أن جميع القتلى فى أحداث مكتب إرشاد المقطم قتلوا برصاص حى.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*المتحدث الرئاسى يعقد مؤتمرًا صحفيًا بقصر القبة فى التاسعة مساءً​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*اون تى فى: القوات المسلحة ستصدر بيان للشعب خلال ساعات*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

بيان عاجل من القوات المسلحة بعد قليل للتعليق على الأحداث​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]mdCRFbJ5B60#at=118[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 يوليو 2013)

اسماء حالات الوفاء والمصابين
 فى #اسيوط طبقاُ لما ورد عن مستشفى سانت ماريا والشاملة المركزى بأسيوط مرفق معه سبب الوفاة
 -----------------------------------------------------

 1- ابانوب عادل نصيف 20 سنه وفاة طلق نارى بالرقبة
 2 محمد احمد عبد الرحمن 37 سنه
 3- محمد نصيف شاكر 27 سنه معيد بكلية الاداب #أسيوط
 الاصابات
 1مايكل فكتور نعيم 33 سنه اصطدام بجسم صلب فى الرأس
 2_ محمد عاطف بدر 20 سنه كسر فى الصدر نتيجة ضرب دبشك آلى
 3 وسيم سيف النصر انور اصابة فى الرأس بأله حاده
 4 اسامه ماكن جاد السيد خرطوش فى الرجل
 5 وليد رأفت حلمى خرطوش فى الرجل
 6-مينا نشأت انور 21 سنه اصابة فى اليد
 7 - كيرلس طلعت ضرب بشومة ادى الى اصابة فى الكاحل وتمزق فى الاربطة
 8 - اندرو باسم الفونس 24 سنه طلق نارى بالبطن من سلاح آلى داخل العمليات
 9 - محمود عادل 16 سنه اصابة فى البطن
 10 - آسير لبيب آمين ألياس طلق نارى 60 سنه
 11 - مؤمن فرغلى محمد 28 سنه
 12 - وسيم لبيب انيس طلق فى الرجل
 13- وائل محمد عمار اصابة زجاجة
 14 -احمد محمد اختناق غاز
 15 -طارق الليثى خرطوش
 16 -ميخائيل زكريا فاهيم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*إنفراد بالصور.. مرسي يجلس في منطقة مخصصة لتهريب المخدرات في برج العرب

*​*7/1/2013   3:37 PM​*​*



*​*
 خاص – الفجر :

على بعد 100 كيلو متر من مرسى مطروح و20  كيلو متر من الطريق الدولي، يجلس الرئيس الحالي – حتى الآن – محمد مرسي هو  وأسرته، في منتجع بحيرات الأميرات، بمنطقة رأس الحكمة في برج العرب بجوار  البحر، خوفاً على حياته من الغضب الشعبي الذي ارتفع أمس 30 يونيو لدرجات  يخشى معها أي رئيس على حياته.

ومنتجع بحيرات الأميرات تم تأسيسه أيام  الملك فاروق، وأُهمل في حقبة ولاية جمال عبد الناصر وأنور السادات، بينما  أبدى الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك الاهتمام بهذا المكان من جديد، بعد أن أصبح  مكاناً أمناً لتهريب وتجارة المخدرات.

ويتميز هذا المنتجع، بوجود مهبط طيران للطائرات الهليكوبتر، ومبنى للحرس والخدم الرئاسي، ويقع تحت حراسة قوات حرس الحدود.

وعلمت "بوابة الفجر" من مصادر مطلعة، أن  الرئيس الحالي محمد مرسي، أختار هذا المكان للمبيت فيه مع أسرته، منذ أمس،  حتى انتهاء الأزمة الحالية.

وأكد المصدر، أن الرئيس والحرس الجمهوري لمرسي، لم يقررا حتى الآن موعدا محددا للرجوع لمهام عمله.


الفجر الاليكترونية -  
​* ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2013)

*البيان شغااااال​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2013)

*مهله 48 ساعه لتحقيق مطالب الشعب
والا 
هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه​*


----------



## zezza (1 يوليو 2013)

الشعب خلاص اسقط النظام 
عملها الجيش تانى 
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 يوليو 2013)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
                              ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
                    بيان من القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة
                    ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 - شهدت الساحة المصرية والعالم أجمع أمس مظاهرات وخروجاً لشعب مصر العظيم ليعبر عن رأيه وإرادته بشكل سلمى وحضارى غير مسبوق .
 - لقد رأى الجميع حركة الشعب المصرى وسمعوا صوته بأقصى درجات الإحترام  والإهتمام ... ومن المحتم أن يتلقى الشعب رداً على حركته وعلى ندائه من كل  طرف يتحمل قدراً من المسئولية فى هذه الظروف الخطرة المحيطة بالوطن .
 -  إن القوات المسلحة المصرية كطرف رئيسى فى معادلة المستقبل وإنطلاقاً من  مسئوليتها الوطنية والتاريخية فى حماية أمن وسلامة هذا الوطن - تؤكد على  الآتـــى :
 * إن القوات المسلحة لن تكون طرفاً فى دائرة السياسة أو  الحكم ولا ترضى أن تخرج عن دورها المرسوم لها فى الفكر الديمقراطى الأصيل  النابع من إرادة الشعب .
 * إن الأمن القومى للدولة معرض لخطر شديد إزاء  التطورات التى تشهدها البلاد وهو يلقى علينا بمسئوليات كل حسب موقعه  للتعامل بما يليق من أجل درء هذه المخاطر .
 * لقد إستشعرت القوات  المسلحة مبكراً خطورة الظرف الراهن وما تحمله طياته من مطالب للشعب المصرى  العظيم ... ولذلك فقد سبق أن حددت مهله أسبوعاً لكافة القوى السياسية  بالبلاد للتوافق والخروج من الأزمة إلا أن هذا الأسبوع مضى دون ظهور أى  بادرة أو فعل ... وهو ما أدى إلى خروج الشعب بتصميم وإصرار وبكامل حريته  على هذا النحو الباهر الذى أثار الإعجاب والتقدير والإهتمام على المستوى  الداخلى والإقليمى والدولى .
 * إن ضياع مزيد من الوقت لن يحقق إلا مزيداّ من الإنقسام والتصارع الذى حذرنا ولا زلنا نحذر منه .
 * لقد عانى هذا الشعب الكريم ولم يجد من يرفق به أو يحنو عليه وهو ما يلقى  بعبء أخلاقى ونفسى على القوات المسلحة التى تجد لزاماً أن يتوقف الجميع عن  أى شىء بخلاف إحتضان هذا الشعب الأبى الذى برهن على إستعداده لتحقيق  المستحيل إذا شعر بالإخلاص والتفانى من أجله .
 - إن القوات المسلحة  تعيد وتكرر الدعوة لتلبية مطالب الشعب وتمهل الجميــع [48] ساعة كفرصة  أخيرة لتحمل أعباء الظرف التاريخى الذى يمر به الوطن الذى لن يتسامح أو  يغفر لأى قوى تقصر فى تحمل مسئولياتها .
 - وتهيب القوات المسلحة  بالجميع بأنه إذا لم تتحقق مطالب الشعب خلال المهلة المحددة فسوف يكون  لزاماً عليها إستناداً لمسئوليتها الوطنية والتاريخية وإحتراماً لمطالب شعب  مصر العظيم أن تعلن عن خارطة مستقبل وإجراءات تشرف على تنفيذها وبمشاركة  جميع الأطياف والإتجاهات الوطنية المخلصة بما فيها الشباب الذى كان ولا  يزال مفجراً لثورته المجيدة ... ودون إقصاء أو إستبعاد لأحد .
 - تحية  تقدير وإعزاز إلى رجال القوات المسلحة المخلصين الأوفياء الذين كانوا ولا  يزالوا متحملين مسئوليتهم الوطنية تجاه شعب مصر العظيم بكل عزيمة وإصرار  وفخر وإعتزاز .

                     حفظ الله مصر وشعبها الأبى العظيم

                      والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


----------



## grges monir (1 يوليو 2013)

الجيش بيقول عاوز مصر زيى امبارح 48 ساعة  وهندخل
يالا يارجالة عاوزين مصر متنمش يومين بس والغمة تزول


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يوليو 2013)

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا بلدى يا حبيبتى يا احلى الاوطان 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*



​*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ​*​



*صح صحححح طول عمرك راجل بتفهم :ura1::ura1::ura1:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*حد عنده خبر *
*ان السعوديه والامارات *
*قطعوا التعامل الرسمي مع مصر لعدم وجود رئيس*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Bjy6TpTf7Mw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## grges monir (1 يوليو 2013)

بيان شكلة واضح وصريح
بس مستنى ان الشعب يفضل كدة يومين
غير كدة يبقى الغلط علينا والجيش عداة العيب
مصر لازم تنزل كلها تقول يرحل عشان الجيش يمسك الموضوع بقوة شرعية  الشارع


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*مر 20 دقيقه من ال 48 ساعه ....................*


----------



## grges monir (1 يوليو 2013)

بيان فى دقايق فية الخلاصة
مش 3ساعات رغى  فى كلام فاضى


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*بيان السيسي سلم لقطاع الاخبار دون علم وزير الاعلام ومستشار مرسي في التليفزيون ..... وده معناه ..................... *


----------



## girgis2 (1 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مر 20 دقيقه من ال 48 ساعه ....................*



*ياموووووووسـهــل*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*مستشار الرئيس ووزير الإعلام يغادران "ماسبيرو" بعد إذاعة بيان القوات المسلحة*


----------



## girgis2 (1 يوليو 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*دريم: استقالة الفريق سامى عنان من الهيئة الاستشارية للرئيس*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2013)

*الحرام مش بيدوم يا بن سنية ... الرئاسة كانت لشفيق هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*أعلنت المنصة الرئيسية بميدان التحرير، أن الأزهر الشريف سيصدر بيانا في  تمام الساعة الخامسة، لإعلان إقالته الدكتور طلعت عفيفي وزير الأوقاف،  وأنهم يقفون مع الشعب ضد الرئيس مرسي  	   	   	الوطن*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

وصل فريق من خبراء المفرقعات تابعين لمديرية أمن القاهرة، مساء اليوم الاثنين، إلى مقر مكتب الإرشاد بالمقطم، للكشف عن جسم غريب داخل المبنى تم اكتشافه عن طريق أحد الضباط الموجودين بالمقر.

	يذكر أن بعضًا من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الذين كانوا موجودين بمقر مكتب إرشاد الجماعة بالمقطم هربوا فور اقتحامه من قبل المتظاهرين، عدا شخص واحد تمكن المتظاهرون من الإمساك به.


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يوليو 2013)

*وهنرجع القسم الاسلامى يا حلولى 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*بيان لضباط الشرطة بعد قليل ...................​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 يوليو 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *وهنرجع القسم الاسلامى يا حلولى
> *



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*فى أول رد فعل له بعد إذاعة بيان القوات المسلحة، تقدم الدكتور سمير صبرى المحامى ببلاغ للمستشار المحامى العام الأول لنيابات الأموال العامة يطالب بمنع محمد مرسى وخيرت الشاطر ومحمد بديع وعصام العريان ومحمد البلتاجى وصفوت حجازى وعاصم عبد الماجد وأعضاء مكتب الإرشاد والمسئولين بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحزب الحرية والعدالة من مغادرة البلاد والتحفظ على مقرات مكتب الإرشاد وحزب الحرية والعدالة.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*الكنيسة الكاثوليكية: نرحب ببيان الجيش وكلماته أشعرتنا بالأمان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*أنباء عن استقالة أعضاء الأزهر من مجلس الشورى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*«أجهزة سيادية» ترصُد تحركات «مُسلحة» للإسلاميين وصدور أوامر بالتعامل معها         *





*أفادت  مصادر موثوقة أن الأجهزة الأمنية السيادية قد رصدت تحركات لبعض  «الإسلاميين» في مصر تخرج عن الإطار الشرعي والبعض منها «مسلح»، متوعدة أنه  لن يسُمح لأحد بأن يمس الأمن القومي المصري وتهدد إستقرار الوطن. 
ورفعت  القوات المسلحة حالة الـتأهب للدرجات القصوى، وقد أنتشرت بكثافة علي مداخل  ومخارج القاهرة، بالإضافة إلي وصول تعزيزات عسكرية إضافية إلي سيناء. 
ويحذر  مصدر عسكري خلال تصريح خاص لـ «محيط» من أي محاولة لزعزعة إستقرار البلاد،  موضحاً أن جميع القوات قد صُدر لها أوامر بـ «التعامل»، في أي محاولة  للخروج عن السلمية. 
من  جهة آخري، قال مصدر بـ «الحرس الجمهوري» أن هناك تحُركات مكثفة من قبل  رجال الحرس الجمهوري سواء كان في معسكر خليفة المائمون أو معسكر الكيلو 4  ونص.
*

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*كشفت تحقيقات إسماعيل حفيظ رئيس نيابة حوادث جنوب القاهرة الكلية مع قناص الإخوان الذى تم إلقاء القبض عليه من قبل المتظاهرين فى أحداث اشتباكات مكتب أرشاد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالمقطم أمس، أنه كان يوجد 250 شخصا أعلى مبنى الإرشاد يحملون البنادق الخرطوش الآلى وأنهم قاموا بتوصيل الكهرباء بسور مبنى الإرشاد.

كما كشفت التحقيقات، أنهم قاموا بتجهيز عدد من خراطيم المياه لمواجهة أى نيران تلقى على مبنى الإرشاد وللمساعدة فى إطفائها فى الحال، وعقب نفاذ الذخيرة من معظم الموجودين بالمقر قاموا بالهروب من الأبواب الخلفية لمبنى الإرشاد ولم يتمكن المتهم من الهرب، حيث تم إلقاء القبض على من قبل المتظاهرين. *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*   						وقوع حالة وفاة جديدة بالإسكندرية *








                                   صورة أرشيفية​ 
   	  		 		   			 								 الإسكندرية – أميرة عوض: 			 	  	   		  		منذ 45 دقيقة 6 ثانية  		     
      	 	أكد دكتور أسامة أبوالسعود مدير مستشفى الميرى بالإسكندرية أنه قد توفيت  المدعوة نورين موريس حنا تبلغ من العمر 23 فجر اليوم نتيجة طلق نارى فى  الحوض, وقد جاءت عن طريق الإسعاف أثناء الاشتباكات التى دارت بين  المتظاهرين والإخوان المسلمين بمنطقة سيدى جابر فى تظاهرات الجمعة الماضية.
    	أشار أبوالسعود في تصريحات خاصة لـ"بوابة الوفد" إلي أنه تم إجراء  الجراحات اللازمة للفتاة, ودخلت العناية المركزة، ولكن لم تستجب للعلاج  ولاقت ربها فجر اليوم.

اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - وقوع حالة وفاة جديدة بالإسكندرية 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*عادل حمودة: مرسي سيرحل غداً

* *7/1/2013   4:19 PM*​ *   أكد الكاتب الصحفي عادل حمودة رئيس مجلس تحرير جريدة الفجر، والإعلامي  بشبكة النهار الفضائية، أن مرسي سيرحل غداً عن سدة الحكم في البلاد، وفقاً  لمعلومات مؤكدة أطلع عليها من مصادر قريبة الصلة بصانع القرار.

وتوقع حمودة في تصريحات خاصة لـ "بوابة الفجر"، موجة عنف من بعض الإسلاميين  بعد قرار الرحيل، لمدة أسبوع، وذلك حتى تسيطر الشرطة على الأوضاع مرة  أخرى.

وطالب حمودة، الشعب المصري ، وجميع من في الميادين، بعدم مطالبة الجيش  بالنزول للشارع، لعدم تعرض المؤسسة العسكرية لعقوبات دولية ، بحجة الإنقلاب  العسكري، مؤكداً أن الشرطة ستستعيد تعافيها خلال أسبوع وذلك بعد الثقة  التى وضعها الشعب المصري في الأمن الفترة الأخيرة.


الفجر الاليكترونية - 
​ * ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل.. دريم: استقالة الفريق سامى عنان من الهيئة الاستشارية للرئيس

الإثنين، 1 يوليو 2013 - 16:58

*​*




الفريق سامى عنان​​**أذاعت فضائية دريم خبر استقالة الفريق سامى عنان، رئيس اركان حرب القوات المسلحة السابق، من الهيئة الاستشارية للرئيس.




*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*قبائل قنا: بيان السيسى يحقق مطلب الشعب فى إسقاط مرسى​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*نجل خيرت الشاطر على تويتر الان الشرطة تحت البيت عندنا بتعمل نمره علينا وبيضربوا علينا نار*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

الشرطة تهاجم منزل خيرت الشاطر -نائب المرشد العام لجماعة #الإخوان المسلمين- :

 *خديجة خيرت الشاطر .. عبر فيسبوك: 
 قامت الشرطه بضرب نار بجنون واختفت
 لتخلي الطريق لبلطجيه 
 تحت بيتنا الان
 بعد ان خطفوا رجال الامن تحت تهديد السلاح والالي​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*أكدت مصادر رفيعة المستوى عن قيام  الرئيس محمد مرسي بالمحاولة منذ مساء أمس الأحد بالاتصال – من جانبه فقط –  بالفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي القائد العام للقوات النمسلحة ورئيس المجلس  العسكري، أو رئيس المخابرات، لكن أحدهما لم يرد عليه.
      وأكدت المصادر ذاتها حسب ما نشرته صحيفة  "الاهرام العربي" اليوم الأثنين أن الاتصال انقطع تماما بين الرئيس محمد  مرسي والمؤسسة العسكرية، حتى أن مرسي يحاول الىن الاتصال بالصف الثاني من  قيادات القوات المسلحة والمخابرات العامة بعد أن فشا في الوصول إلى أيا من  القيادات*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*   						انسحاب السلفيين من رابعة العدوية *








                                   مظاهرات مؤيدة للرئيس محمد مرسي برابعة العدوية​ 
   	  		 		   			 								كتبت - تغريد سيد: 			 	  	   		  		منذ 1 ساعة 35 دقيقة  		     
      	 	أكدت قناة "الحياة" انسحاب السلفيين المعتصمين بميدان "رابعة العدوية" ظهر اليوم الاثنين بعد العنف الذي شهدته البلاد أمس.
    	في الوقت نفسه تزايد أعداد أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المنضمين للاعتصام لحضور  المؤتمر الذي سوف تعقده الجماعة في تمام الساعة السابعة بمسجد "رابعة".
	ومن جانبه أشار د.خالد الزعفران -عضو مجلس شوري جماعة الإخوان سابقا- إلى  أن السلفيين امتنعوا عن النزول في ميدان رابعة العدوية, معتبرين أن هذه  التظاهرات فتنة بين المصريين.
	وقال الزعفران إن المؤتمر الذي سوف تعقده الجماعة اليوم هو مضيعة للوقت, وأنهم يتبعون نفس أسلوب الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك.
	وأكد عضو مجلس شوري جماعة الإخوان سابقا أن قيادات الإخوان طلبت من الشيخ  "المحلاوي" في الإسكندرية إصدار فتوي لتعزيز تواجد المعتصمين في محيط رابعة  العدوية.
	وأضاف الزعفران -في مداخلة هاتفية ببرنامج "الحياة الآن" علي فضائية  "الحياة" - أن الشيخ المحلاوي رفض طلب الإخوان قائلا لهم: "جموع الشعب خرجت  ضد الرئيس محمد مرسي وهو معهم".

اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - انسحاب السلفيين من رابعة العدوية 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*عن الجزيرة ......
أسرة خيرت الشاطر: ضباط شرطه تطلق النارعلى منزله*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*مفاجأة بالصور والأسماء..مشعل يورط حماس في أحداث جمعة الغضب

*​*7/1/2013 3:53 PM​**



​**
جرجس صفوت


تداول نشطاء مواقع التواصل الاجتماعية "فيس بوك" , و"تويتر" صورة ضوئية لرسالة كانت مرسلة من "خالد مشعل" رئيس المكتب السياسى لحركة المقاومة الإسلامية ,و"إسماعيل هنية"  رئيس وزراء قطاع غزة السابق , بتاريخ 28 يناير 2011، حيث أنه تم الحصول  عليها من مقر مكتب الإرشاد بالمقطم بعد أن إقتحمه المتظاهرون وقاموا بحرقه.

والجدير بالذكر أنه الرسالة كانت تفيد تأكيد مشعل على هنية  بأنه نسق مع مجاهدي مصر على كل ما سيقومون به خلال الساعات المقبلة ,  محذراً إياه من حدوث الكثير من المفاجات الغير متوقعة خلال تلك الساعات. 

كما اكد مشعل أنه تم الإتفاق على  تجهزين 4 مجموعات بما يفيهم من الأسلحة والذخائر والمؤن , على أن تتمركز  المجموعة الأولى بمنطقة العاشر من رمضان، وكما تقوم الثانية بتأمين مدينتى  القنطرة غرب وشرق، والثالثة بمحيط مدينتى بئر العبد والعريش، والرابعة تأمن  الشيخ زويد ورفح , على أن تكون المجموعات بقيادة المجاهد "أحمد الجابرى"،  ومساعدة المجاهد "خميس أبو النور".

وإختتم مشعل الرسالة  بالإشارة إلى أن كلمة السر سوف يتم الإبلاغ بها هى، وتوقيت ساعة الصفر،  مطالبه بالإسراع فى تهيئة المجاهدين لساعة الخلاص وعدة نقاط أخرى.






الفجر الاليكترونية 
​*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: الجيش يحذر من أى أعمال عنف ضد المواطنين بعد بيانه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*بالصور.. انسحاب معتصمي «رابعة العدوية»


*​*الإثنين 01/يوليو/2013 - 05:34 ص*​*أمين أبو عقيل
غادر مئات المتظاهرين ساحة رابعة العدوية بشكل نهائى بعد، علمهم بحرق مقر الإرشاد بالمقطم.
كان  مقر الاعتصام برابعة العدوية شهد انقساما واضحا بين صفوف المعتصمين عقب    حريق مكتبالإرشاد بالمقطم، حيث حمّل فريق من المعتصمين حريق المقر  لقيادات   الإخوان المسلمين إلى تركهم للمقر دون تأمين كافٍ مع علمهم بأن  الشرطة   والجيش أعلنوا عدم التدخل، ورأى فريق آخر أن حرق المقر ليس بالأمر  الهام  في  ظل عدم وقوع إصابات أو وفيات.




















*

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*استقالة محافظ الإسماعيلية حسن الرفاعي​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*مصر بتحلق دقنها يا رجاله *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
[COLOR=black !important]



​


​​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

عثرت الأجهزة الأمنية بالقاهرة على قنبلتين داخل مكتب الإرشاد المحترق  بالمقطم قبل انفجارهما وكان فريق من خبراء المفرقعات تابعين لمديرية أمن  القاهرة حضروا مساء اليوم الاثنين، إلى مقر مكتب الإرشاد بالمقطم، للكشف عن  جسم غريب داخل المبنى تم اكتشافه عن طريق أحد الضباط الموجودين بالمقر.

	يذكر أن بعضًا من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الذين كانوا موجودين بمقر  مكتب إرشاد الجماعة بالمقطم هربوا فور اقتحامه من قبل المتظاهرين، عدا شخص  واحد تمكن المتظاهرون من الإمساك به.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*مــــــــــلك  السعــــــودية يعـــــــــلن قطع العلاقات مع الحكومة و الرئيس الحالي  محمد مرسي وقــــــوفاً بجـــــــانب الشعب المصري !!!!*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*العثور على "خطة حماس" لنشر الفوضى في البلاد*


  الإثنين 01/يوليو/2013 - 01:48 م  ​





     جانب من التظاهرات-ارشيفية                          محمد ممتاز                  
                         في مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل أكد أحد المتظاهرين الذين اقتحموا مكتب إرشاد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالمقطم في الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الإثنين أنه عثر على ملف ضخم داخل المكتب، يتضمن مراسلات سرية جرت بين قيادات في جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وعناصر من حركة حماس الفلسطينية.

وأوضح  أن الملف تضمن معلومات في غاية الخطورة على الأمن القومى المصرى، وخططا  معدة مسبقا لإحداث الفوضى وارتكاب جرائم قتل وقنص للمتظاهرين المصريين،  تنفذها عناصر حماس بعد تسهيل دخولهم البلاد عن طريق بعض المنتمين لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين.

ورفض  المتظاهر الذي عثر على الملف، إطلاع أي شخص على ما به من مستندات وأوراق،  وأكد أنه سيحاول تسليم الملف إلى الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع، للتحقيق في المعلومات الخطيرة التي يتضمنها.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)




----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

المتهم بقتل متظاهرى «الإرشاد» يعترف بأنه من قناصة «الإخوان»



كشفت تحقيقات المستشار اسماعيل حفيظ، رئيس نيابه حوادث جنوب القاهره الكليه، التي تباشر التحقيق الان، مع احد اعضاء جماعة الأخوان المسلمين، لاتهامه بقتل المتظاهرين، امام مكتب ارشاد جماعه الاخوان المسلمين بالمقطم، انه من قناصه الاخوان.

واعترف المتهم، باعتلائه سطح مكتب جماعه الارشاد، واطلاق النيران علي المتظاهرين، لحمايه المقر من الاقتحام، كما كشف امام النيابه انه علي درايه كامله باستخدام اسلحه القنص.

ويذكر ان، بعض من اعضاء جماعه الاخوان المسلمين، الذين كانوا موجودين بمقر مكتب ارشاد الجماعه، قد هربوا فور اقتحامه من قبل المتظاهرين، ماعدا شخص واحد تمكن المتظاهرون من الامساك به.​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*الغباء عندما يتجسد



​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*




* 
يعقد المُتحدث الرسمي باسم رئاسة الجمهورية اليوم، بمقر رئاسة الجمهورية "بقصر القبة"، مؤتمر صحفي في تمام الساعة التاسعة مساءً.
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*

*





​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

استقالة المهندس حسن الرفاعي محافظ الإسماعيلية من منصبه​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

حالة من الفرح تنتاب معتصمي سوهاج بعد بيان الجيش 


سادت حالة فرح منذ قليل بين عشرات المعتصمين في الخيم من النشطاء السياسيين والمعارضين لحكم الإخوان أمام ديوان محافظة سوهاج والمطالبين برحيل المحافظ الإخواني ، فور سماع بيان القوات والمسلحة الذي أمهل فيه جميع أطراف اللعبة السياسية 48وساعة للتوصل لاتفاق ينهي حالة الانقسام والاستقطاب بالشارع المصري.

وردد الجميع هتافات " ارحل يا مرسي الله يخليك حسني مبارك سعيد بيك ، ارحل محمد مرسي باطل ، محمد مرسي يا جبان يا عميل الأمريكان ، الحسيني يا ولد دمك بيحرك بلد ، الله اكبر ، ثوار أحرار هنكمل المشوار ، سامع ام شهيد بتنادي مين هيجبلي حق ولأدي ، انزل يا سيسي مرسي مش رئيسي ، دستور إخواني باطل ، واحد أتنين الجيش المصري فين ، يا اللي بتسأل إيه الجديد كل يوم بيموت شهيد "​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*بدأت القوات المسلحة فى رفع حالة الطوارئ على كافة الإتجاهات الاستراتيجية ، بعد بيان القيادة العامة للجيش ، ومن المنتظر أن يتم الدفع بوحدات مدرعة الى الشوارع تحمل عناصر من القوات الخاصة لتأمين المنشات الحيوية الهامة وحماية المواطنين فى القاهرة والمحافظات .

وتشهد الآن كافة وحدات الجيش المصرى حالة إستنفار كاملة لمواجهة أى أعمال عنف قد تقع خلال الساعات المقبلة من جانب أى قوى تعارض إرادة الشعب المصرى .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*الأخوان حاجزة المعاد ده ........*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*رويترز: الجيش يقبض على 15 من حراس خيرت الشاطر*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

مرسي يا بيبي
 هات دباديبي
 رجعهالي
 مش عايزاك
 انت وحش ،
 و مخاصماك
 لم هدومك
 روح ل باباك
 بتزعق و رافعلي صباعك ؟
 طب وحياة مامتك مبخفش
 طلقني خلاص مش طايقاك
 لحسن ألم عليك الشارع
 واقول إنك مبتنهضش
 قدام المرشد ك"الفار"
 وقصاد شعبك عامل وحش
 طلقني يا خاين يا أناني
 وجتك نيلة
 مبتعرفش xD
 (مينا مجدي)




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: الصاعقة والمظلات تتأهبان لحماية التظاهرات السلمية*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

"الداخلية" تنفى إحالة الضباط الذين شاركوا فى مظاهرات 30 يونيو لنيابة أمن الدولة العليا

القاهرة - أ ش أ

نفى مصدر أمنى رفيع المستوى بوزارة الداخلية ما تناولته بعض المواقع الاخبارية بشأن إحالة الضباط الذين شاركوا الشعب فى مظاهرات 30 يونيو أمس الى نيابة أمن الدولة العليا.

وأكد المصدر الأمنى – فى تصريح خاص لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط اليوم الاثنين – أن الخبر عار تماما عن الصحة.

وشدد المصدر الأمنى على عدم اتخاذ وزارة الداخلية أية اجراءات لمسائلة الضباط تأديبيا أو جنائيا.​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

فوق سماء التحرير طائرات تحلق بأعلام مصر​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*عضو جبهة الضمير تعليقا على بيان القوات المسلحة : يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

الأناضول: "الحرية والعدالة" يعقد اجتماعا طارئا لبحث الرد على بيان الجيش​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*أنباء عن إقتحام قوات الامن لمنزل الشاطر ومحاولة اعتقاله، وأسرته تؤكد للجزيرة إطلاق نار على المنزل*


----------



## يوليوس44 (1 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عضو جبهة الضمير تعليقا على بيان القوات المسلحة : يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر*​



*  اقولك جملة   واحدة بس يابتاع الضمير . امشى يامعفن:59: ​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أنباء عن إقتحام قوات الامن لمنزل الشاطر ومحاولة اعتقاله، وأسرته تؤكد للجزيرة إطلاق نار على المنزل*



الجزيرة: أسرة الشاطر تعلن تعرض منزلها لإطلاق النار ومصدر أمنى ينفى

نفى مصدر أمنى مسئول ما تردد عن إطلاق ضباط الشرطة لأعيرة نارية على منزل خيرت الشاطر القيادى بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بمدينة نصر، مؤكدا أنها لا أساس لها من الصحة تماما.

وأعلنت مديرية أمن القاهرة حالة الاستنفار الأمنى خشية من حدوث أية اشتباكات حول منازل قيادات الإخوان ومنزل مرسى بالتجمع الخامس.

وكانت قناة الجزيرة الإخبارية أعلنت نقلا عن أسرة خيرت الشاطر إعلانها عن تعرض منزلها لإطلاق النار​


----------



## soso a (1 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الغباء عندما يتجسد
> 
> 
> 
> ​*





:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:

ههههههههههههههههههه

فعلا القوى لا تكون ضمن طرف سياسى 

هى مع الشعب وهتحمى الشعب 

هى تحمى ولن تحكم  

الى مذبله التاريخ 

شكرا لكم ما فعلتموا بنفسكم لا يستطيع احد ان يفعله 

لان ما فعلتمه بنفسكم ترتيب الهى لكشف حقيقتكم ال ................  اكمل النقط


----------



## soso a (1 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> الجزيرة: أسرة الشاطر تعلن تعرض منزلها لإطلاق النار ومصدر أمنى ينفى
> 
> نفى مصدر أمنى مسئول ما تردد عن إطلاق ضباط الشرطة لأعيرة نارية على منزل خيرت الشاطر القيادى بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بمدينة نصر، مؤكدا أنها لا أساس لها من الصحة تماما.
> 
> ...


الرجاء الاحتفاظ بالسلميه لا داعى للعنف حتى لا تتحول الى حرب شوارع 

هذا ما يريده هم 

ربنا يحمينا


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

العربية : الرئاسه تدرس عمل استفتاء شعبى على بقاء مرسى​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*رويترز: الجيش يقبض على 15 من حراس خيرت الشاطر*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> العربية : الرئاسه تدرس عمل استفتاء شعبى على بقاء مرسى​



[YOUTUBE]7wm2eUHc6Ss[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل واول رد فعل من الاخوان بعد بيان القوات المسلحة
2013-07-01 18:25:10​​





مؤتمر صحفي لإخوان حول بيان القوات المسلحة السابعة والنصف مساء
  تعقد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين مؤتمر صحفي اليوم الإثنين، في تمام الساعة  7.30 مساءً، بقاعة مسجد رابعة العدوية حول الأحداث الجارية، وبيان القوات  المسلحة. وكان بيان للقوات المسلحة، منذ قليل، أمهل جميع الأطياف والقوى  السياسية المصرية 48 ساعة كـ''فرصة أخيرة لتحمل أعباء الظرف التاريخي الذى  يمر به الوطن الذى لن يتسامح أو يغفر لأي قوى تقصر في تحمل مسئولياتها''. 

مصراوى  ​*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

مصادر: أنباء عن تقدم طنطاوي والجنزوري باستقالتهما من الهيئة الاستشارية لمرسي خلال ساعات​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*تزايدت ألسنة اللهب والنيران بمقر تابع لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، بالمقطم، جاء ذلك بعد قيام بعض المتظاهرين باقتحام المقر، بالمقطم والمعروفة بالبيت الأبيض وإشعال النيران داخله، فيما يقوم بعض المجهولون بالاستيلاء على محتويات المقر.

من جانبها تحاول قوات الشرطة احتواء الموقف بإخراج المواطنين من داخل المقر، وإلقاء القبض على من يحاولون الاستيلاء على محتوياته، ومن جانبها بدأت سيارات الإطفاء فى الوصول للمكان فى محاولة لإخماد الحريق.*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

مصادر أمنية بمطار القاهرة تنفي وجود تعليمات بمنع قيادات "الإخوان" من السفر​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*قال قيادى بحزب الحرية والعدالة الحاكم والمنبثق عن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إن المكتب التنفيذى للحزب ينعقد الآن برئاسة الدكتور سعد الكتاتنى، رئيس الحزب، للتباحث حول بيان القيادة العامة للجيش، وكيفية الرد عليه.*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

دعوات اخوانية لمسيرات حاشدة ف جميع المحافظات بعد صلاة العشاء تأييداً للشرعيه​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

عاملات ماسبيرو يطلقن الزغاريد فرحًا بإلقاء بيان الفريق السيسى

تعالت الزغاريد بين العاملين والعاملين بالتليفزيون المصرى بعد إلقاء الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع.​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

عنان في بيان استقالته: مصر شهدت أكبر تدهور في تاريخها.. والانتخابات الرئاسية المبكرة هي الحل الوحيد​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل .. الإمارات تقرر دعم مصر بـ3 مليار دولار حالة سقوط "مرسى"

*​*7/1/2013   6:26 PM*​*




​



 وجه رئيس دولة الإمارات بإعتماد ثلاثة مليارات    دولار لدعم الإقتصاد المصري كمنحة لا ترد يتم تحويلها لمصر فور سقوط  نظام   الإخوان وتولي نظام آخر لا ينتمي لتيار الإسلام السياسي حرصا من  الإمارات   على رفع المعاناة عن الشعب المصري وإدراكا من الإمارات بأن ما  يرتكبه  نظام  محمد مرسي لا يمثل سوى تياره فقط كما أمر بوضع خطة عاجلة  لدعم  إمدادات  الطاقة في مصر لمساعدة مصر على تجاوز أزمة الطاقة التى  تعاني منها  حاليا  والتى تتسبب في الإنقطاع المتكرر للكهرباء وقلة المعروض  من الوقود.
  وجاء توجيه رئيس دولة الإمارات    واضحا حيث قال لمستشاريه أن المطلوب وضع خطة عاجلة من أجل ذلك لأن بقايا    وفلول نظام الإخوان في مصر بعد سقوط محمد مرسي سينتهزون أية فرصة لإضعاف    النظام القادم ومحاولة تصوير الامر على أن ما يعانيه المصريين لا يعود  لسوء   إدارة جماعة الإخوان وأتباعهم لذلك فإنه أكد أن يكون ما يتم وضعه من    تصورات لدعم الإعتصام .*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*  				 				  						مرسى يجتمع مع قنديل وأعضاء "الإرشاد"  				 		



*
* 




                                   مرسى​ *​* 
   	  		 		   			 								كتب - حازم العبيدى: 			 	  	   		  		 الأثنين , 01 يوليو 2013 18:35 		     
      	 	علمت بوابة الوفد أن اجتماعًا مغلقًا يعقد الآن بين الرئيس محمد  مرسي  والدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس الوزراء وأعضاء من مكتب الإرشاد للرد علي  بيان  القوت المسلحة .
    	قالت مصادر: إنه عقب بيان القوات المسلحة استدعي مرسي قنديل وعدد من أعضاء مكتب الإرشاد للتشاور والرد علي البيان.
​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

[COLOR=black !important]



​

​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*   						البنتاجون: ندرس بيان الجيش المصري 



*
* 



 هيجل وزير الدفاع الأمريكي​ 
   		 		   			 								رويترز 			 	   		 الأثنين , 01 يوليو 2013 18:39 		 
*
* 	 أعلنت وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية "البنتاجون" أنها تدرس بيان الجيش المصري   ولا يمكنه التكهن بما سيحدث في الساعات الثماني والأربعين القادمة.*​*
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*خاص| #اﻹخوان ردا على بيان السيسى : مرسى هو القائد اﻷعلى للقوات المسلحة

 اكد جهاد الحداد المتحدث الاعلامى باسم جماعة اﻻخوان المسلمين ان القوات   المسلحة المصرية هى الحارس الرئيسي لسيادة الدولة المصرية الممثلة فى   اﻻرادة المنتخبة ، والممثل لها هو الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية ، و هو   ايضا القائد اﻻعلى للقوات المسلحة المصرية .

 و اوضح الحداد فى  اول تعليق له على بيان المجلس العسكرى اﻻخير ان جماعة  اﻻخوان المسلمين تقدر  جهود القوات المسلحة فى محاولة سد الفجوة التى يشعر  بها المواطن المصرى ،  ﻻسيما مع ضعف قوة وقدرة الشرطة المصرية فى حماية امن  وامان المواطن .

 واضاف الحداد " لقد اتخذ الشعب المصرى قرارا حاسما بانتهاج المسار   الديمقراطى للتعبير عن اراءه مهما كان اختلافها وتنوعها ، وكذلك كان قرار   الشعب المصرى هو اﻻحتكام للصناديق لمعرفة قرار اغلبية الشعب المصرى فى   اختيار من يقوده وكيف يقوده وهو قرار يحمله الجميع فوق رؤوسهم رئيسا وجيشا   وحكومة واحزاب وتيارات سياسية مختلفة " .
*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

اختفاء كامل لقيادات الأخوان م القاهرة والمحافظات​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

عادل إمام تعليقا على بيان القوات المسلحة: "مبروك للشعب المصري"​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

ضباط جيش يتقدمون ببلاغات للنيابة العسكرية ضد حازم أبوإسماعيل​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*كفايه بقي متابعات 
نزل تهتف لايف بقي 
الي الميدااااااااااااااااااااااان
*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

رويترز: قيادي بـ"الإخوان": لن يحدث انقلاب على "مرسي"​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

الحرس الجمهورى يوزع زجاجات المياه على متظاهرى الاتحادية

فى مشهد مشابه لليوم الأخير فى حكم مبارك وزع عدد من أفراد الحرس الجمهورى المتواجدين لتأمين قصر الرئاسة عدد من زجاجات المياه على المتظاهرين، فيما قام عدد من المتظاهرين بإطلاق عدد من الألعاب النارية، وذلك فرحا ببيان الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع، ورفعوا شعار كبير مكتوب عليه "يا سيسى يا شجعان أمتى تحرر مصر من احتلال الإخوان".

فيما دفعت وزارة الصحة والهلال الأحمر بعدد من العيادات المتنقلة وسيارات الإسعاف تحسبا لوقوع أى اشتباكات بين المتظاهرين.​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

قنديل يرفض استقالة الوزراء وبعض المحافظين ويطالبهم بتسيير الأعمال

علم اليوم السابع، أن الدكتور هشام قنديل رفض قبول استقالة 4 وزراء منهم البيئة والسياحة والاتصالات والمجالس النيابية، وطالبهم بالبقاء فى وزاراتهم لتسيير الأعمال حتى تستقر الظروف، بالإضافة لاستقبال محافظى الإسماعيلية ودمياط والذين تقدما باستقالتهما ولم يتم البت فيها.

ومن جهته قال الدكتور خالد فهمى، وزير البيئة فى تصريحات خاصة لليوم السابع، إنه بعد مناقشة الأمر مع الدكتور هشام قنديل أخذ الاستقالات ولم يبت فيها مطالبنا بالاستمرار لتسيير الأعمال، وأنه سيستمر قائلا "هستمر لخوفى على البلد دى ولأنى لا استطيع تحمل مسئولية دم"، مختتما حديثه بـ" ربنا يستر ".​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

رابعة العدوية: الهدوء مفقود والقمامة أكوام.. والمعتصمون يعتذرون ​
هدوء و رقي و نظافة، موقع سكني مميز يعتبر من أوائل المناطق التي تم بنائها في شرق حي مدينة نصر الذي تم تخطيطه ليكون امتدادا لحي مصر الجديدة في صحراء العباسية، لكن هذه الصورة غابت في الفترة الأخيرة عن ذلك المربع السكني الذى تقع به عمارات مدينة التوفيق السكنية التي يسكنها في الأغلب ضباط القوات المسلحة.

فقد تبدلت الصورة، لتصبح فوضى و رائحة كريهة و زحام، واختفى شعور بالاطمئنان ليحل محله شعور بالفزع، فضلا عن الضوضاء التي لا تخف حدتها، إلى جانب أطنان المخلفات، وحالة الحظر التي فرضها السكان على أنفسهم، خوفا على بناتهن بشكل خاص، والسبب في تبدل الحال هو مظاهرات رابعة العدوية المؤيدة للرئيس محمد مرسي والتي مازال المشاركين فيها معتصمين حتى الآن.

''يقضون حاجتهم في الحديقة''

''الحديقة الخلفية لمنزلي التي كانت تمتلئ بالأشجار و النباتات أصبحت الآن مقسمة إلى نصين، الأول عبارة عن مرحاض عام يقضي فيه المتظاهرون حاجتهم في العراء على مرأى ومسمع من الجميع، والنصف الثاني ينام في العراء إما على سجادة صلاة أو كرتونة أو على الأسفلت''، هذا هو المشهد الذى وصفته يمنى محمد، إحدى ساكني العمارات المطلة على ميدان رابعة العدوية في مدينة نصر.

أوضحت يمنى أن معاناة السكان تزيد كلما كانوا من ساكني الأدوار السفلى، والقريبة من الضوضاء والرائحة الكريهة التي لا تنقطع، حسب وقولها.

حظر تجوال للفتيات

خلال أيام الاعتصام استيقظ ساكنو العمارات المطلة على ميدان رابعة العدوية على مشهد مفزع ومزعج في نفس الوقت، وهو تمرينات جماعية يؤديها المعتصمون، بصوت مرتفع وحركات عنيفة، وهو ما زاد من حدة الضوضاء، وكان ذلك واحدا من الأسباب التي منعت الأسر من السماح لبناتهن من النزول إلى الشارع خوفا عليهن.

معاناة يمنى رياض لم تتوقف عند حد الضوضاء التي منعت طفلها الصغير من النوم، ولكنها الأمر تحول إلى حصار لم يكتفى من مجرد منعها من الخروج من المنزل، لكنه جعل مهمة عامل توصيل الطلبات الذى جاء حاملا اللبن لابنها أمر بالغ الصعوبة، بسبب تعرضه للتفتيش أكثر من مرة من جانب اللجان الشعبية التي نظمها المعتصمون.

نوران عادل، إحدى ساكني العمارات المطلة على ميدان رابعة العدوية، قابلت اللجان الشعبية للمعتصمون بغضب شديد، ورفضت تفتيش سيارتها، كما أنها أصرت على الذهاب إلى عملها، رغم المعاناة التي تقابلها بسبب تغيير مسار الطرق، وغلق الكثير من الشوارع المحيطة بمنزلها، علاوة على أنها لا تأمن على سيارتها.

تنزعج نوران أيضا من مشهد المعتصمين وهم يحملون العصي سواء الحديدية أو الخشبية، ويرتدون الخوذة في رؤوسهم، و تشير إلى تشاجر إحدى جاراتها مع أعضاء اللجان الشعبية بسبب إصراره على تفتيش ما تحمله من مواد غذائية.

اعتذار للأهالي

مع تراكم القمامة و زيادة حدة الغضب مما سببه المعتصمون من فوضى قام بعض ساكني عمارات رابعة العدوية بالنزول إلى المعتصمين للتحدث معهم، وكان رد الفعل مخالفا لما توقعه السكان، فقد بادر المعتصمون لمصالحتهم والاعتذار لهم عن ما سببوه من فوضى، وأعقب ذلك إصدار بيان تم كتابته على الكمبيوتر و تعليقه في مداخل العمارات، للاعتذار للأهالي.

المعاناة من أجل البحث عن لقمة العيش، ليست عبارة يمكن أن تقال على سبيل التهويل، ولكنها بالفعل ما يمكن أن يصف واقعا يعيشه جيران ميدان رابعة العدوية، وتقول مي مصطفى، إن المخابز تشهد زحاما شديدا، وبالتالي أصبح شراء الخبز أمرا صعبا، رغم أنه يباع بالسعر السياحي وليس المدعم.

وذكرت مي أيضا أن السلع الغذائية من خضروات و فاكهة ارتفعت أسعارها بصورة كبيرة، كما أنها لم تعد متوفرة كما كان الحال قبل بداية تواجد المعتصمين في جمعة ''نبذ العنف''، وحتى الآن.

وتوضح أن جهاز الخدمات التابع للقوات المسلحة أغلق أبوابه الأسبوع الماضي بسبب الأحداث واستمر هذا الأسبوع أيضا.

الأمر الجدير بالذكر أن بعض المحلات التجارية في منطقة مساكن مدينة التوفيق بادرت للاستفادة من وجود المعتصمين، فعربات الفول على سبيل المثال قامت بفرد الطاولات الخاصة بها على الرصيف، كما أنها ضاعفت من كمية الطعام التي تبيعها، فضلا عن المحال التي تفتح أبوابها 24 ساعة بدون توقف.

صاحب إحدى محال بيع الزهور المطلة على ميدان رابعة العدوية أكد لمصراوي على أن نشاطه توقف تماما منذ يوم الخميس الماضي، أي قبل بداية التظاهرات بيوم واحد مع بدء توافد الأتوبيسات التي جاءت بالمتظاهرين.

و أشار إلى أنه يفضل البقاء في المحل بالرغم من عدم وجود بضاعة به، من أجل العمل على حمايته، وهو ما يخالف سلوكه عند قيام ثورة يناير نظرا لوجود قوات من الجيش في تلك الفترة لتأمين ميدان رابعة العدوية.

غياب الطلبات المنزلية

فيما أشارت نهال سمير، الطبيبة التي تعمل في صيدلية تطل على ميدان رابعة العدوية، إلى الصعوبات العديدة التي تواجهها حتى تتمكن من الوصول إلى مكان عملها، سواء بسبب غلق الشوارع، أو أكوام القمامة التي تمتلئ بها الشوارع.

وقالت إنها تضطر لإبراز هويتها أكثر من مرة للمسؤولين عن اللجان الشعبية، حتى تتمكن من الوصول إلى عملها، كما أشارت إلى أن الطلبات الخارجية للصيدلية توقفت بصورة تامة بسبب تواجد المعتصمين.

صاحب إحدى مدارس تعليم قيادة السيارات المطلة على ميدان رابعة العدوية اضطر إلى إغلاق المدرسة و تأجيل جميع الحصص لأجل لا يعرف مداه، فهو ينتهي بنهاية الأحداث.


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)




----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

مصدر أمنى: جمع توقيعات لسحب الثقة من مرسى كقائد أعلى للشرطة

قال مصدر أمنى، إن ضباط الشرطة بدأوا فى جمع توقيعات لسحب الثقة من محمد مرسى العياط بصفته الرئيس الأعلى لهيئة الشرطة، مضيفا أن موقف الشرطة ظهر من بداية مظاهرات الأمس 30 يونيه بنزلوهم والتحامهم وسط الثوار منذ الساعات الأولى لانطلاق المسيرات من كل الشوارع والميادين بالقاهرة والمحافظات التى دعت إليها حركة تمرد واستجاب لها الملايين.

وقال إن هناك ضغوط عديدة مورست فى الأيام الماضية على ضباط الوزارة لحماية مقار الإخوان دون جدوى، مضيفا أن حالة من السعادة العارمة ظهرت على جموع الشعب بما فيهم الضباط منذ بيان القوات المسلحة الذى ألقاه الفريق السيسى منذ ساعة تقريبا.​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

بالصور.. استنفار أمني بـ''رابعة العدوية'' وتدريبات قتالية بعد بيان الجيش ​
إنقسم المتظاهرون أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية إلى قسمين بعد سماع خطاب القوات المسلحة، حيث رأى البعض أن الجيش يمهد للإنقلاب على الشرعية بدليل المهلة التي أعطاها للقائمين على الحكم لتنفيذ مطالب التحرير، بينما رأى البعض الآخر أن الجيش يحاول إيجاد مبررات لتأييد متظاهرو التحرير.

و هتف المتظاهرون عقب إنتهاء الخطاب ''الشرعية الشرعية..ضد فلول العسكرية''، بينما محيط مسجد رابعة تزايد فى أعداد المتظاهرون المؤيدون لبقاء نظام الرئيس مرسى.

وشهد محيط مسجد رابعة العدوية، تدريبات للمتظاهرين على الفنون القتالية و الدفاع عن النفس بإستخدام العصا و الدروع، بينما عمد البعض الآخر للتدريب على اللياقة البدنية و الملاكمة.

و ردد المتظاهرون أثناء التدريبات هتافات '' الله أكبر و لله الحمد''، فيما توحد الهتاف بين المتظاهرين ''سامع أم شهيد بتنادى..تمرد قتلوا ولادى''، ''الشرعية خط أحمر''.

و فى نفس السياق زادت الأعداد التأمينية فى محيط الميدان، و شوهد سيارات تحمل أعداد كبيرة من البطاطين للمتظاهرين.


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

الأناضول: انفجار خط الغاز بحزب "الوسط" جراء اشتعال المقر

ذكرت وكالة "الأناضول" التركية للأنباء، أنّ خط الغاز الموجود بمقر حزب الوسط القريب من مكتب الإرشاد بالمقطّم، انفجر، جراء إشعال مجهولون النار فى المقر.​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

نقل"مرسى" لفندق الحرس الجمهورى.. وعائلة الرئيس لـ"رأس الحكمة"


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

الحياة : لقاء مرسى بقنديل والسيسي​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

ضباط الأقصر لـ"خالد عبد الله": كنت تعلق أحذية النظام السابق قبل الثورة.. والعبيد يقبلون يد المرشد​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

تنسيقية 30 يونيو تدعو إلى حصار جميع الدواوين والمصالح الحكومية وتحذر من إجراءات تصعيدية إذا لم يستجب "مرسى" للشعب

أعلنت تنسيقية 30 يونيو عن رفضها لقرار النائب العام غير الشرعي بإخلاء سبيل أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، المتهمين بقتل ثمانية أبرياء أمس "الأحد" أمام مكتب الإرشاد بالمقطم مع سبق إصرار وتعمد واضح لقتل المتظاهرين.

وأشارت تنسيقية 30 يونيو فى بيان أصدرته اليوم "الاثين" إلى أن عنف ميلشيات الإخوان وصل إلى إطلاق الأعيرة الحية والخرطوش على المتظاهرين فى جميع المحافظات مما أدى لاستشهاد ما يزيد عن ثمانية عشر مصريا فى محافظات القاهرة وأسيوط والفيوم وبني سويف والإسكندرية وكفر الشيخ وإصابة المئات من المتظاهرين السلميين.

وقد وقع على البيان 25 حركة وحزب سياسيا

وقال حمادة الكاشف ممثل اتحاد شباب الثورة فى تنسيقية 30 يونيو إنه يجب محاكمة محمد مرسى وقيادات جماعة الإخوان والجماعة الإسلامية وعلى رأسهم (محمد بديع المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان وخيرت الشاطر نائب المرشد ومحمد البلتاجى وعصام العريان واحمد عارف ومحمود عزت وعاصم عبد الماجد عضو الجماعة الإسلامية وصفوت حجازي وطارق الزمر وحازم أبو إسماعيل والإعلاميين بقناة مصر 25 التابعة للإخوان) لمسئوليتها الواضحة عن التحريض.

وأكد سمير رمزى ممثل جبهة الشباب الليبرالى فى تنسيقية 30 يونيو أنه بات الحال على ما هو عليه الآن من تعمد الجماعة برئيسها ومرشدها إثارة القتل والإرهاب للمتظاهرين فى محاولة لقمع الشعب المصرى وإسكات صوت الحق الذى علا واضحا جليا بتظاهرات أمس.​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

معتصمو رابعة العدوية يطالبون الجيش بدعم الشرعية

عبرت إحدى عربات التابعة للجيش بين المشاركين فى اعتصام رابعة العدوية الذي يتواجد فيه أنصار الرئيس محمد مرسي.

وبمجرد رؤية السيارة من جانب المتظاهرين رددوا هتافات "الجيش والشعب إيد واحدة".. "الجيش يدعم شرعية الرئيس​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2013)

*وكالة الأناضول التركيه : السيسي رفض عرضا امريكيا على ان يكون مرسي رئيسا رمزيا على ان يحكم الجيش لحين اجراء انتخابات رئاسيه و برلمانيه *


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

الرئاسة تنشر صورة قديمة لاجتماع مرسى مع السيسى وقنديل





نشرت الصفحة الرسمية لرئاسة الجمهورية، صورة الرئيس محمد مرسي يلتقي الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس مجلس الوزراء والفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع.​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

مسيرة ألتراس ثورجي تصل إلى "الاتحادية" مرددين: "يا دي الذل ويا دي العار الإخوان عاملين ثوار​
وصلت منذ قليل إلى قصر الاتحادية مسيرة ضمت العشرات من رابطة ألتراس ثورجي للمشاركة في تظاهرات سحب الثقة من الرئيس مرسي  واجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة .

وردّد المتظاهرون هتافات "ارحل..ارحل" ،هو يمشي مش هنمشي"، "يا دى الذل ويا دي العار الإخوان عاملين ثوار: "رافعين علم مصر بطول 10 أمتار مكتوبًا عليه: "الثورة مستمرة".​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

اشتعال النيران بالمقر الثاني بمكتب الإرشاد بالمقطم​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

سكرتير المجمع المقدس: نضم صوتنا للجيش لإعلاء الحكمة وحقن الدماء​
عقب الأنبا رافائيل سكرتير المجمع المقدس بالكنسية القبطية الأرثوذكسية، على بيان الجيش المصرى الذى صدر اليوم الاثنين، وقال عبر حسابه الشخصى بموقع التواصل الاجتماعى تويتر: "تحية خالصة لجيش مصر العظيم ونضم صوتنا معه لإعلاء صوت العقل والحكمة وحقن الدماء والتوافق على وضع وطنى يريح ويضمن مشاركة جميع أطياف المصريين".​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

الجيش يتحفظ على عصام سلطان فى مطار القاهرة

 أكدت مصاد بمطار القاهرة أنه تم التحفظ على المحامى عصام سلطان قبل مغادرته البلاد .

يذكر أن سلطان من أحد مؤيدى الرئيس مرسى والذى يعمل نائب لريئس حزب الوسط .​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

استلام الجيش لمبنى ديوان عام محافظة الفيوم​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

"تمرد": سنصدر البيان الثاني للثورة أمام قصر القبة غدًا​
دعا محمد عبد العزيز، المتحدث الرسمي باسم حملة تمرد، الشعب المصري إلى محاصرة قصري الاتحادية والقبة الرئاسيين، وقال إنهم "سيصدرون البيان الثاني للثورة في السابعة والنصف مساء غد الثلاثاء أمام قصر القبة".

وأكد "عبد العزيز" خلال المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقدته "تمرد" في جريدة "المصري اليوم"، مساء اليوم الاثنين، ضرورة انتقال السلطة إلى رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا بصلاحيات محددة، وتولي مجلس الدفاع الوطني حماية الوطن من الاعتداءات الخارجية، بجانب تشكيل حكومة ائتلاف وطني يرأسها شخصية عامة.

وأضاف "عبد العزيز"، أن "حملة تمرد ما هي إلا تجسيد لإرادة الشعب المصري في التعبير عن رأيه برفض رئيس الجمهورية وجماعته المغتصبين للسلطة، والدعوة إلى انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة".

وشدد المتحدث باسم "تمرد"، أن "الشعب المصري لابد أن يحمي قرار جمعيته العمومية التي أعلنها أمس بأن محمد مرسي عيسي العياط لم يعد رئيسًا للجمهورية من خلال النزول إلى جميع ميادين مصر غدًا​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

مصدر: قنديل لم يبت حتى الآن فى استقالات الوزراء

مسيرات شبرا وعزبة النخل والمطرية تصل "الاتحادية" تأييدا لبيان الجيش​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*الرئاسة تنشر صورة قديمة لاجتماع مرسى مع السيسى وقنديل​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

مصدر عسكرى ينفى ما نشرته صفحة الرئاسة من لقاء "مرسى" بـ"السيسى"​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*عقب الأنبا رافائيل سكرتير المجمع المقدس بالكنسية القبطية الأرثوذكسية، على بيان الجيش المصرى الذى صدر اليوم الاثنين، وقال عبر حسابه الشخصى بموقع التواصل الاجتماعى تويتر: "تحية خالصة لجيش مصر العظيم ونضم صوتنا معه لإعلاء صوت العقل والحكمة وحقن الدماء والتوافق على وضع وطنى يريح ويضمن مشاركة جميع أطياف المصريين".*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

مصدر عسكرى: الشئون المعنوية لم تتسلم "ماسبيرو" ولا نتدخل ببرامجه​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*حرق ونهب فيلا محمد بديع*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

I'll come back later

  ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*أشعل أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين النار بمحطة وقود بأجا، التابعة لمحافظة الدقهلية، تعبيرًا عن غضبهم لما جاء في بيان القوات المسلحة.

وأسفر انفجار المحطة الذي هز وسط المدينة عن إصابة 11 شخصًا وهم في حالة خطيرة؛ وتم نقلهم إلى المستشفى الدولى بالمنصورة؛ بالإضافة إلى حالة وفاة؛ تم نقلها إلى مشرحة مستشفى أجا.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*



لم يستوعب الأغبياء الدرس*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*قناة العربيه: القوات المسلحه ترفض طلب من امريكا ببقاء مرسي كرئيس رمزي علي ان يحكم الجيش في مرحله انتقاليه​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*اقتحام فيلا خيرت الشاطر وحرقها *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*رفضت وزارة الدفاع الامريكية "البنتاجون" التكهن بما قد يحدث في مصر خلال الساعات الثماني والاربعين القادمة وقالت انها ما زالت تدرس بيان الجيش المصري الذي حدد موعدا نهائيا للقوى السياسية للاتفاق على خارطة طريق لمستقبل البلاد.

وقال المتحدث باسم الوزارة جورج ليتل للصحفيين "نحن في عملية دراسة البيان. لسنا متأكدين تماما مما سيحدث بطريقة او اخرى خلال الساعات الثماني والاربعين القادمة.. لذلك لن أقدم على اي نوع من التكهن.

لكن سأقول اننا داعمون.. مثلما قال الرئيس (الامريكي).. للانتقال الديمقراطي في مصر وهذه العملية تستلزم تنازلا من جانب كل طرف. ونأمل ان يجد جميع المصريين طريقا للعمل بسلام لمعالجة المشاكل التي تعترض البلاد."*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*قال مصدر مطلع بوزارة الداخلية لـ"تمرد" أن ضباط الشرطة يعدون الآن بيانا للشعب المصري خلال ساعات يؤكد علي انحياز الداخلية الكامل لإرادة الشعب ومطالبه الشرعية ، والتأكيد علي تضامنها وتأييدها لبيان الجيش اليوم واستعداد القوات المسلحة لتحمل مسئوليتها كاملة مع باقي مؤسسات الدولة ، من أجل صالح هذه البلاد.

وأضاف المصدر أن الشرطة سوف تعلن اليوم أستعداتها الكامل للقيام بدورها في حماية الشعب المصري والتضحية بأرواحهم في سبيل حماية المواطنين حتي لو وصلت للاستشهاد والتضحية بأرواحهم ،*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*أسماء المتهمين بقتل 8 مصريين أمام مكتب الإرشاد بالمقطم 30-6-2013

1- مصطفى عبد العظيم فهمى _ مصرى - مواليد 1984, موظف بالبريد
2- محمد على حسين عياد - فلسطينى - مواليد 1984
3- ضياء الدين على حسين عياد - فلسطينى - مواليد 1980
4- جمعة نعيم جمعة حجاج - فلسطينى - مواليد 1988
 5- فرج جمعة سالم حجاج فلسطينى مواليد *


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*فااااااااضل 45 ساعة ........​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*انباء عن أن الجيش يتحفظ علي عصام سلطان بمطار القاهرة​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*المتظاهرون يغلقون أبواب محافظة الفيوم ويعلنون إقالة المحافظ*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*متظاهرو طنطا يعلنون عزل محافظ الغربية*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*القوى الثورية بأسيوط تعلن إقالة المحافظ وتسليم المحافظة للحاكم العسكرى​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*نشطاء يغلقون مقر المجلس المحلى بالإسكندرية بالجنازير *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2013)

*بالصور  | وعد لكل المصريين اضحك من قلبك على اخر تعليق لعلاء صادق بعد بيان  السيسي " علاء صادق بيحاول ينقذ نفسه من انياب الشعب بعد سقوط مرسي

علاء صادق : عدت لشبكة الانترنت مرة اخرى بعد غياب عام كامل من اجل مساندة  الشعب المصري الثائر لإستكمال ثورته لكني اكتشفت ان الاسم كان مسروق عام  كامل للاسف من اشخاص لا تحب مصر



*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2013)

*سكرتير المجمع المقدس بالكنيسة الأرثوذكسية تعليقا على بيان القوات المسلحه*
*2013-07-01 20:02:19*​​​





*سكرتير المجمع المقدس بالكنيسة الأرثوذكسية نضم صوتنا لصوت الجيش لاعلاء صوت العقل 

وجه الأنبا رافائيل سكرتير المجمع المقدس بالكنسية القبطية الأرثوذكسية،  التحية للقوات المسلحة بعد بيانها الذي أصدرته في وقت سابق اليوم الاثنين.  وقال رافائيل في تغريدة على حسابه بموقع تويتر للتواصل الاجتماعي اليوم  «تحية خالصة لجيش مصر العظيم ونضم صوتنا معه لإعلاء صوت العقل والحكمة وحقن  الدماء والتوافق على وضع وطنى يريح ويضمن مشاركة جميع أطياف المصريين».




*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*الفريق احمد شفيق يحجز طائره خاصه للعوده غدا الي ارض الكنانه ....​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2013)

*فيديو..اقتحام فيلا بديع بالمقطم

*​*
*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=-jizIuu4ESU






 محمد بديع​
كتب – فادى الصاوى : الأثنين , 01 يوليو 2013 19:56 
قام مجهولون باقتحام "فيلا" الدكتور محمد بديع المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالمقطم وسرقة جميع محتواتها .
وأكده الخبر رئيس قسم الحوادث بجريد الأخبار فى مداخلة هاتفية له على  فضائية " صدى البلد"، مؤكد أنه عند مروره من أمام منزل مرشد الإخوان فوجئ  باحتراق المنزل دون معرفة هوية المقتحمين.
شاهد الفيديو​
اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - فيديو..اقتحام فيلا بديع بالمقطم*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2013)

*                 الجماعة الإسلامية تعقد اجتماعا طارئا للرد على بيان "السيسي"
* 

*                         الإثنين 01.07.2013 - 07:42 م 
* 
*



 
* 
*             هاني الشريف         *​*           تعقد الجماعة الإسلامية، وذراعها السياسية، حزب البناء والتنمية،  اجتماعاً عاجلاً حاليًا للرد علي بيان المجلس الأعلي للقوات المسلحة الذي  صدر منذ قليل.

كما أنها تجرى مشاورات مع القوى السياسية، حول هذا الخطاب، وأنها تنظر  لبيان الجيش فى إطار المطالب الشعبية من المؤيدين والمعارضين، وأن أى حل  يجب أن يكون فى إطار احترام الشرعية والدستور والإرادة الشعبية.

وستصدر بياناً صحفياً بشأن ذلك بعد قليل.


 

 *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2013)

*مصدر عسكري:منع مرسي من السفر بأمر الـ"جيش" 	  	 	  





 



صرح مصدر عسكري رفيع المستوي  لـ"تمرد" أن القوات المسلحة  المصرية قررت منع مغادرة الرئيس العيّاط أو أي  مسئول في مؤسسة الرئاسة أو  مسئول في جماعة الأخوان المسلمين لخارج البلاد،  مضيفاً أن الجيش وضع  المطارات والموانئ المصرية تحت إشراف مباشر من قوات  المسلحة.
وأضاف المصدر أن جميع تعاملات البنوك أصبحت تحت رقابة القوات  المسلحة سواء  بالسحب أو التحويلات البنكية للخارج وأن اي عمليات فوق المعدل  الطبيعي  سيتم إيقافها، مشيراً الى أن جميع قيادات جماعة الأخوان المسلمين  في وضع  أشبه بالإقامة الجبرية الآن.


موقع تمرد
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2013)

*الإثنين, 01 يوليو 2013 19:36		 		 	  	   	  ** 			 	  	القضاء العسكري أبو إسماعيل سيحاسب قريبا 	  	 	  *

* 	   				 		 			   						 زكى القاضي					 		                 	  * 

 *حجم الخط 				

 

*
 * 					طباعة 				*
 * 					البريد الإلكتروني 				*
 
*قييم هذا الموضوع* 


*1*
*2*
*3*
*4*
*5*
 *(2 أصوات)*


* 

 * 
*
أكدت مصادر بهيئة  القضاء العسكري أن البلاغات التي قدمت ضد المحامى حازم أبو إسماعيل سيفتح  فيها التحقيق خلال أيام , وانه أتى اليوم الذي سيحاسب فيه أبو إسماعيل  وغيره لتطاوله على القوات المسلحة.
و أضافت المصادر الي أبو إسماعيل أتى  دورك فلا تستعجل النهاية , و ستحاسب على كل صغيرة وكبيرة وملفك لدينا  ونعلم عنك الكثير والكثير مما جعلنا نتغاضى عنك سابقا , حتى نواجه النسخ  الأخرى منه في الشارع .
و أكد المصدر أن الهيئة تلقت حتى الآن ما يقرب  من 160 بلاغ من عسكريين متقاعدين ومدنيين ضد أبو إسماعيل و أكدت المصادر أن  هذه البلاغات نظر فيها وسيتم فتحها خلال أيام .*
*تمرد
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2013)

*وزير الداخلية يرفض ضغوط الإخوان.. ويؤكد: لن نمس شعرة من متظاهر حتى لو ضحيت بحياتي
07/01/2013 - 20:08

كشفت مصادر مطلعة بوزارة الداخلية لـ"الوطن" عن أن اللواء محمد إبراهيم  وزير الداخلية، يتعرض، منذ أمس، لضغوط قوية من مؤسسة الرئاسة وجماعة  الإخوان لاتخاذ إجراءات قمعية ضد المتظاهرين فى الميادين المختلفة فى  محافظات مصر، وتنفيذ حملة اعتقالات لرموز المعارضة وقيادات حملة "تمرد"  والإعلاميين.

وقالت المصادر: إن وزير الداخلية رفض بشدة تنفيذ أى إجراءات استثنائية ضد  الشعب المصرى الذى ملأ الميادين والشوارع، وقال، فى مكالمة هاتفية اليوم مع  أحد قيادات "الإخوان": إن الشعب هو الذى يحمى قوات الشرطة فى الشوارع،  وليس العكس، مشيرة إلى أن اللواء محمد إبراهيم أصدر تعليمات مشددة لضباط  وأفراد الشرطة بعدم المساس بأى متظاهر مهما حدث، وقال المصدر إن قيادات  "الداخلية" أبلغت الوزير تمسكها بحماية المتظاهرين ومنع أى عنف ضدهم.

وأوضح المصدر البارز أن وزير الداخلية لا يزال يتعرض للضغوط، وأنه قال لأحد  مساعدى الرئيس صباح اليوم: "لن نمس شعرة من مواطن مصرى حتى لو وصل الأمر  إلى التضحية بحياتي".


الوطن*


----------



## jajageorge (1 يوليو 2013)

*حركه الجهاد تهدد بتحويل مصر لجزائر اخرى شاهد التفاصيل*

[YOUTUBE]xzHfgBWvhRg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2013)

*تقدم الفريق سامي عنان أركان حرب القوات المسلحة السابق، باستقالته من منصبه كمستشار لرئيس الجمهورية للشئون العسكرية.
وقال "أقدم استقالتي من منصبي كمستشار حتى لو كان منصبا شرفيا دون مهام"،  ودعا القوات المسلحة أن تقدم مرة أخرى "رسالة جديدة إلى الشعب وتنحاز  لمطالبه حتي يعود المسار الذي قامت من أجله الثورة ولا سبيل لذلك إلا  بالدعوة لانتخابات رئاسية مبكرة وتحقيق مطالب الشعب، فهي السبيل الوحيد  لحقن دماء المصريين".
وأوضح في بيانه أن "مصر شهدت في العام الأخير تراجعا غير مسبوق لم تعرفه  عبر تاريخها الطويل في ظل حكم استبدادي إقصائي غير رشيد يعمل لمصلحة جماعة  بعينها دون النظر لأغلبية ساحقة من أبناء الوطن"، وأضاف أن "المؤسسة  العسكرية أوفت بما وعدت به وسلمت السلطة في مشهد عبقري شهد له العالم، ولم  يفكر أحد من أبنائها في الاعتراض على الخروج غير اللائق لقيادتها في 12  أغسطس 2012، وكان ذلك تغليبا لمصلحة الوطن وحرصا على الأمن والاستقرار  وتحسبا للانشقاق والتشرزم وإسالة الدم المصري الغالي، لكن بعد عام كامل  لابد من الاعتراف أن الآمال جميعا قد خابت وأن الأوضاع تدهورت بشدة، بعد أن  انجرفوا بثورة 25 يناير عن مسارها وأهدافها التي أرادها الشعب".

اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - عنان:انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة هي الحل الوحيد ​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2013)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2013)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]44Kx_4Totiw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (1 يوليو 2013)

*نشطاء لباسم يوسف: اتقطع عيشك.. فيرد: «مصر ولادة» 

قال الإعلامي الساخر باسم يوسف إن «البلد أهم من البرنامج»، في رده على  نشطاء بينهم النائب البرلماني السابق زياد العليمي، الذي قال له ساخرًا  «اتقطع عيشه»، وذلك عقب صدور بيان الجيش الخاص بإعطاء مهلة 48 ساعة  للاستجابة لمطالب الشعب.  وأضاف باسم يوسف في حسابه على «تويتر»: «ياللا  حيروحوا مننا فين. مصر ولادة»، وتهكم قائلا «عاجل: باسم يوسف يتعاقد على  برنامج طبخ. ماحدش بياكلها بالساهل». وتساءل فى تدوينة كتبها بالإنجليزية:  «أنا أتساءل كيف تسبب جون ستيوارت فى رحيل جورج بوش، لكن الجمهوريين مازال  لديهم مادة كافية، نحن بحاجة إلى بعض الإخوان المسلمين ليستمر عرض  البرنامج».






 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أسماء المتهمين بقتل 8 مصريين أمام مكتب الإرشاد بالمقطم 30-6-2013
> 
> 1- مصطفى عبد العظيم فهمى _ مصرى - مواليد 1984, موظف بالبريد
> 2- محمد على حسين عياد - فلسطينى - مواليد 1984
> ...



دول مش احفادي
من قلب التحرير بقول انا برئ منهم هههههههه


----------



## soso a (1 يوليو 2013)

*2013-07-01 20:54:23






"تمرد": القوات المسلحة قررت منع مغادرة الرئيس مرسى خارج البلاد

قال  الموقع الرسمي لحركة "تمرد" أن مصدرا عسكريا رفيع المستوي صرح لـ"تمرد" أن  القوات المسلحة المصرية قررت منع مغادرة الرئيس محمد مرسي أو أي مسئول في  مؤسسة الرئاسة أو مسئول في جماعة الأخوان المسلمين لخارج البلاد، مضيفاً أن  الجيش وضع المطارات والموانئ المصرية تحت إشراف مباشر من قوات المسلحة.وأضاف المصدر، وفق  ما نشره الموقع الرئيسي لـ"تمرد" أن جميع تعاملات البنوك أصبحت تحت رقابة  القوات المسلحة سواء بالسحب أو التحويلات البنكية للخارج وأن أي عمليات فوق  المعدل الطبيعي سيتم إيقافها، مشيراً إلى أن جميع قيادات جماعة الأخوان  المسلمين في وضع أشبه بالإقامة الجبرية الآن​**​*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*استقالة الدكتور يحى مخيمر محافظ​*


----------



## soso a (1 يوليو 2013)

*توجهت  قوة من رجال الشرطة، مساء اليوم الأثنين، لمنزل القيادي الاخواني خيرت  الشاطر بمدينة نصر  لإلقاء القبض علي الشاطر بعد أن وردت انباء عن امتلاكة  لشقه بجوار مكتب الارشاد عثر فيها علي اسلحه نارية وان الشاطر هو من وفر  لهم هذه الاسلحة . وأفادت مصادر ان هناك قرارت ضبط و احضار لعدد من قيادات  الاخوان والذي اختفي معظمهم في اماكن غير معلومة. كان سعد الشاطر، نجل خيرت  الشاطر، نائب المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين قد صرح  أن 3 سيارات  تابعة لوزارة الداخلية، تحمل حوالي 11 من أفراد الشرطة، هم 5 ضباط و6  مجندين، هاجموا منزل والده في منطقة مدينة نصر شرقي العاصمة القاهرة،  وأطلقوا عددا من الأعيرة النارية، وألقوا القبض على شخصين.  وأضاف سعد، في  تصريح له وقفت القوة الشرطية على أول الطريق الذي يقع فيه منزلنا، وأدعو  أنهم جاءوا للسيطرة على بلطجية (خارجين على القانون) في المنطقة، ثم  هاجمونا فجأة، واحتجزونا في مدخل المنزل، وأطلقوا عشرات الأعيرة النارية  تجاه منزلنا، وقد أصاب بعضها واجهة المنزل .  وتابع سعد  إن "القوة الأمنية  لم توضح سبب ما فعلته، وفي النهاية ألقت القبض على سائق لأسرتنا وأحد  زملائه قبل أن يرحلوا بشكل سريع .  وأضاف مصدر مقرب من خيرت الشاطر أن  القيادي الاخواني غير موجود بالعاصمة القاهرة و قد يكون في التجمع الخامس  او 6 اكتوبر  برفقة بعض قيادات الاخوان.


مصدر التحرير





​سوف ترجعون الى المكان الذى اتيتم منه  ​​*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*أهالى عابدين يغلقون مبنى محافظة القاهرة بالجنازير *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*حرق مقر "الحرية والعدالة" بالمنوفية*​


----------



## soso a (1 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل من وجدي غنيم على تويتر الان*

*  القوات المسلحة جزء من نظام الرئيس مرسى ولن تتعدى أبداً على الشرعية​*​
* تويتر

وده تقولوا ايه بس 

اديلك اغنيه انتباه 

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]yVXHJ-4R3F8&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

مسيرة حاشدة من رابعة إلى منزل نائب المرشد.. ونجل الشاطر: الداخلية متواطئة وسأقدم بلاغًا للنائب العام​
وصلت منذ قليل مسيرة حاشدة من مؤيدى الرئيس محمد مرسى إلى منزل المهندس خيرت الشاطر الكائن 21 ش نجيب محفوظ مدينة نصر قادمين من رابعة العدوية من أجل الاطمئنان على سلامة النائب الأول لمرشد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحماية المنزل من أى تهديدات، وردد المتظاهرون هتافات: "قوة.. عزيمة.. إيمان.. رجالة المرسى فى كل مكان"، "حرية عدالة مرسى وراه رجالة"، و"قادم قادم يا إسلام حاكم حاكم ياقرآن".

ومن جانبه أكد سعد خيرت الشاطر نجل النائب الأول لمرشد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين تعليقاً على القبض على حارس المهندس خيرت الشاطر إنه كان بالمنزل وسمع أصوتاً عالية أسفل العقار فنزل لاستطلاع الأمر وبصحبته مجموعة من الأصدقاء فوجد ثلاث سيارات شرطة مجهزة بالسلاح حيث طلبوا من نجل خيرت الشاطر بطاقة تحقيق الشخصية فانفعل السائق مطالباً بإبراز هويتهم فتعدوا عليهم بالضرب والألفاظ النابية وقاموا بإطلاق عده أعيرة نارية فى الهواء واصطحبوا السائق إلى القسم وبسؤال نجل الشاطر حول حمل الحارس لفرد خرطوش قال هذا كذب والداخلية متواطئة وسأحرر بلاغاً ضد هؤلاء الضباط والتحرى عنهم بمعرفة هويتهم وساقدم بلاغاً للنائب العام.​


----------



## soso a (1 يوليو 2013)

*الإسرائيلي: نأمل أن تهدأ الأوضاع في مصر قريبًا

رئيس الإسرائيلي شيمون بيريز، اليوم  الإثنين، عن الأمل في أن تهدأ الأمور في مصر قريبًا.. جاء ذلك خلال لقاء  الرئيس الإسرائيلي ورئيس الوزراء الإيطالي إنريكو ليتا في إسرائيل، بحسب  صحيفة"يديعوت أحرونوت" الإسرائيلية في موقعها الإلكتروني. 

وقال بيريز: "لانعرف كيف سوف تتطور الأحداث  في مصر ونأمل أن تهدأ الأوضاع قريبا"، وأضاف: "نرى أن النزاع في الشرق  الأوسط بين السكان يعود إلى عدم تلبية الاحتياجات مثل الجوع والتوظيف،  يتعين علينا التحرك بسرعة لتوفير هذه الاحتياجات لهذه الشعوب".*
​


----------



## jajageorge (1 يوليو 2013)

دكتور محمد #البلتاجي من منصة #رابعة العدوية 

منذ قليل 

- أي انقلاب على الشرعية من أي نوع لن يمر إلا على رقابنا

- ندعوكم للطلب من أهاليكم الإعتصام هنا، و بعد اجتماع التحالف الوطني لدعم الشرعية نخبركم بما سنفعل

- عندما ينزل بعض الفلول في ستة محافظات ويظن البعض أنها ثورة فهذا هراء


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*قالت مصادر رئاسية أن هناك سلسة من الاجتماعات يعقدها المسئولين بالرئاسة لبحث آلية التعامل والرد على بيان القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة ، وبحث سيناريوهات التعامل مع الأزمة*


----------



## jajageorge (1 يوليو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (1 يوليو 2013)

​ ​ ​ *عاااااااااااجل منع مرسي من السفر بأمر الـ"جيش" 
 			 	  	مصدر عسكري:منع مرسي من السفر بأمر الـ"جيش" 	  	 	  








 صرح مصدر عسكري رفيع المستوي  لـ"تمرد" أن القوات المسلحة   المصرية قررت منع مغادرة الرئيس العيّاط أو أي  مسئول في مؤسسة الرئاسة أو   مسئول في جماعة الأخوان المسلمين لخارج البلاد،  مضيفاً أن الجيش وضع   المطارات والموانئ المصرية تحت إشراف مباشر من قوات  المسلحة.
وأضاف المصدر أن جميع تعاملات البنوك أصبحت تحت رقابة القوات  المسلحة سواء   بالسحب أو التحويلات البنكية للخارج وأن اي عمليات فوق المعدل  الطبيعي   سيتم إيقافها، مشيراً الى أن جميع قيادات جماعة الأخوان المسلمين  في وضع   أشبه بالإقامة الجبرية الآن.


موقع تمرد* 
 
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

وزارة الداخلية تلقى بياناً على الشعب المصرى بعد قليل.​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

تظاهرة بالقرب من سفارة مصر بباريس للمطالبة برحيل "مرسى"​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

هوارة ـ سنرد عليك يامرسى رداً قاسياً غداً​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*مرسي يدرس الدعوة لاستفتاء لبقائه في السلطة 6 أشهر *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

الداخليه تعلن تضامنها مع الجيش​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

شرطة العريش تمنع مسيرة مؤيدة لمرسى من الوصول لمقر تظاهر المعارضين​


----------



## candy shop (1 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل قوات الشرطة تتوجه لبيت الشاطر.. وأنباء عن أوامر ضبط وإحضار لقيادات الإخوان...!*
* 2013-07-01 20:57:58​*
*​*

* توجهت  قوة من رجال الشرطة، مساء اليوم الأثنين، لمنزل القيادي الاخواني خيرت  الشاطر بمدينة نصر  لإلقاء القبض علي الشاطر بعد أن وردت انباء عن امتلاكة  لشقه بجوار مكتب الارشاد عثر فيها علي اسلحه نارية وان الشاطر هو من وفر  لهم هذه الاسلحة . وأفادت مصادر ان هناك قرارت ضبط و احضار لعدد من قيادات  الاخوان والذي اختفي معظمهم في اماكن غير معلومة. كان سعد الشاطر، نجل خيرت  الشاطر، نائب المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين قد صرح  أن 3 سيارات  تابعة لوزارة الداخلية، تحمل حوالي 11 من أفراد الشرطة، هم 5 ضباط و6  مجندين، هاجموا منزل والده في منطقة مدينة نصر شرقي العاصمة القاهرة،  وأطلقوا عددا من الأعيرة النارية، وألقوا القبض على شخصين.  وأضاف سعد، في  تصريح له وقفت القوة الشرطية على أول الطريق الذي يقع فيه منزلنا، وأدعو  أنهم جاءوا للسيطرة على بلطجية (خارجين على القانون) في المنطقة، ثم  هاجمونا فجأة، واحتجزونا في مدخل المنزل، وأطلقوا عشرات الأعيرة النارية  تجاه منزلنا، وقد أصاب بعضها واجهة المنزل .  وتابع سعد  إن "القوة الأمنية  لم توضح سبب ما فعلته، وفي النهاية ألقت القبض على سائق لأسرتنا وأحد  زملائه قبل أن يرحلوا بشكل سريع .  وأضاف مصدر مقرب من خيرت الشاطر أن  القيادي الاخواني غير موجود بالعاصمة القاهرة و قد يكون في التجمع الخامس  او 6 اكتوبر  برفقة بعض قيادات الاخوان.​*​
*​*
*​*
* مصدر التحرير  ​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

* حرق مقر الإخوان بأسيوط*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*مرسي لو مشي دلوقتي ، هيبقي اول رئيس يرجع وهو في فتره الضمان :gun::ura1::budo:​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*السيسي يعين مرسي سفيرا لمصر فى الفاتيكان:act19:​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يوليو 2013)

*على لسان أستاذ قانون وعضو مجلس شورى مُقرب
الموقف زى الزفت 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*العريان : الجيش أعطى 48 ساعة للشعب للإنسحاب من الميادين وعدم المطالبة بإسقاط مرسي وإلا سيتدخل لفض المظاهرات :act23:*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*الرئاسة تلغى مؤتمرها الصحفى للرد على بيان الجيش​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*أكدت وزارة الداخلية تضامنها الكامل مع بيان القوات المسلحة حرصا على الأمن القومى ومصالح مصر العليا وشعبها العظيم، فى هذه المرحلة الفاصلة من عمر الوطن.

وأشار الوزارة فى بيان رسمى صادر عنها مساء اليوم الاثنين، أنه إيمانا منها بالدور الوطنى لجهاز الشرطة فى ظل المرحلة الدقيقة التى تمر بها البلاد، فإن الشرطة المصرية تؤكد أنها لم ولن تخذل الشعب المصرى العظيم الذى خرجت حشوده لتعبر عن رأيها بطريقة أبهرت العالم أجمع.

ويجدد جهاز الشرطة تعهده أمام الشعب المصرى بالالتزام التام بالمهمات المنوطة به لحماية المواطنين والمنشآت الحيوية للبلاد وضمان سلامة المتظاهرين.

وقال البيان إن الشرطة هى شرطة الشعب وتقف على مسافة واحدة من جميع التيارات السياسية ولا تنحاز لفصيل على حساب الآخر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*مصادر: رئيس الدستورية يدعو أعضاء المحكمة لاجتماع عاجل​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*ترددت أنباء قوية عن أن الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس مجلس الوزراء سيتقدم باستقالته غدا، بناء على تنسيق وتفاهمات مع الرئيس محمد مرسى.

وأشارت الأنباء أن هذه الاستقالة تخفى وراءها سيناريوهات، تم إعدادها مسبقا، لكسب مزيد من الوقت.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*بعد قليل.. مؤتمر للتحالف الإسلامى برابعة العدوية للتعليق على بيان الجيش​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*البلتاجي على منصة رابعه يدعو الجميع الى القتال والاستشهاد ويسب الجيش والثوار​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*متظاهرو الفيوم يسلمون المحافظة للمستشار العسكرى بعد إقالتهم للمحافظ​*


----------



## candy shop (1 يوليو 2013)

مينفعش اضحك لوحدى 

* خبر عاجل وكوميدى من رئاسة الجمهورية*


[YOUTUBE]3v_Fc7SmaX4#at=65[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*قال العقيد أركان حرب أحمد محمد على، المتحدث الرسمى باسم القوات المسلحة، "فى ضوء ما يتردد على لسان بعض الشخصيات على وسائل الإعلام المختلفة، والتى تحاول توصيف بيان القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة على أنه "انقلاب عسكرى"، تؤكد المؤسسة العسكرية على أن عقيدة وثقافة القوات المسلحة المصرية لا تسمح بانتهاج سياسة "الانقلابات العسكرية" وقد سبق أن نزلت القوات المسلحة للشارع المصرى فى أعوام [ 1977- 1986- 2011 ] ولم تنقلب، بل كانت دائماً تقف مع إرادة الشعب المصرى العظيم وطموحاته نحو التغيير والإصلاح. 

وأضاف المتحدث عبر صفحته على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك"، قائلا: "جاء بيان القوات المسلحة بغرض دفع جميع الأطراف السياسية بالدولة لسرعة إيجاد حلول للأزمة الراهنة والتوصل إلى صيغة من التوافق الوطنى الذى يلبى متطلبات الشعب المصرى".

واختتم قائلا: "كما أننا نؤكد أن بيان القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة يعد تفاعلاً مع نبض الشارع المصرى، وقد أكد على أن القوات المسلحة لن تكون طرفاً فى دائرة السياسة أو الحكم ولا ترضى أن تخرج عن دورها المرسوم لها فى الفكر الديمقراطى الأصيل النابع من إرادة الشعب".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*مصادر: إلغاء مؤتمر الرئاسة بسبب رفض المتحدثين الرسميين الظهور​*


----------



## candy shop (1 يوليو 2013)

*ترددت أنباء قوية عن أن الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس مجلس الوزراء سيتقدم باستقالته غدا، بناء على تنسيق وتفاهمات مع الرئيس محمد مرسى.​*​
*​*
* وأشارت الأنباء أن هذه الاستقالة تخفى وراءها سيناريوهات، تم إعدادها مسبقا، لكسب مزيد من الوقت.​*
*​*
*




​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*قوات الأمن تطلق النار فى الهواء لتفريق مؤيدى الرئيس محمد مرسي بشارع 23 يوليو بالعريش​*


----------



## candy shop (1 يوليو 2013)

*



​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]RSLtuKsMxLg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*بيان من المتحدث العسكرى

تؤكد القوات المسلحة على أن عناصر التأمين التابعة لها بالشارع المصرى موجودين فى أماكن ثابتة ، ولا يتحركون خارج هذه الأماكن إلا بأوامر من القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة ، ولذلك نؤكد على الآتـــى :
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
1- أهمية توخى المواطنين المصريين بكافة أنحاء الجمهورية الحيطة والحذر من إقتراب أية أفراد يرتدون الزى العسكرى وأهمية التحقق من شخصيتهم قبل التعامل معهم .
2 - أن أفراد القوات المسلحة لديها أوامر عسكرية بالتعاون فى الكشف عن هويتهم وإبراز تحقيق الشخصية العسكرية فى حالة تطلب الموقف ذلك .
3- تحذر القوات المسلحة المصرية أية عناصر مدنية من إنتحال الصفة العسكرية أو إرتداء الزى العسكرى دون وجه حق ... كما تحذر من أية أعمال إقتراب مشبوه تجاه الوحدات والمنشأت العسكرية وتجمعات المواطنين المصريين ، وأن من يخالف ذلك فسوف يعرض حياته للخطر أو للمسائلة القانونية وفقاً لمقتضيات القانون *


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*الإنقاذ: نرحب ببيان الجيش وندعو المصريين للاعتصام فى كل الميادين*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

بلاغ على الهواء الآن من شاهد عيان ::::::

5 عربات نقل تقوم بنقل شنط واوراق من بيت خيرت الشاطر​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*الخارجية الأمريكية: الجهة الوحيدة التى نقف بجوارها هى الشعب المصرى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*قال الدكتور محمد أبو الغار رئيس الحزب المصرى الديمقراطى والقيادى البارز بجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، إن الجبهة قررت خلال اجتماعها اليوم أنه فى حالة طلب الجيش لاجتماع مع الإنقاذ ورؤساء الأحزاب، سيذهب الدكتور محمد البرادعى رئيس حزب الدستور ممثلا عن الجبهة، حاملا ثلاث مطالب رئيسية أولها رحيل محمد مرسى من رئاسة الجمهورية، وثانيا تعيين رئيس المحكمة الدستورية رئيسا للبلاد بصفة مؤقتة وثالثا تعيين رئيس حكومة تكنوقراط محايدة *


----------



## soso a (1 يوليو 2013)

*فى  ضوء ما يتردد على لسان بعض الشخصيات  على وسائل الإعلام المختلفة ، والتى  تحاول توصيف بيان القيادة العامة  للقوات المسلحة على أنه " إنقلاب عسكرى " -  تؤكد المؤسسة العسكرية على ما  يلى :
 ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــ
 - أن عقيدة وثقافة القوات المسلحة المصرية لا تسمح بإنتهاج سياسة "  الإنقلابات العسكرية " وقد سبق أن نزلت القوات  المسلحة للشارع المصرى فى  أعوام [ 1977 - 1986 - 2011 ] ولم تنقلب ، بل  كانت دائماً تقف مع إرادة  الشعب المصرى العظيم وطموحاته نحو التغيير  والإصلاح .
 - جاء بيان القوات المسلحة بغرض دفع جميع الأطراف السياسية  بالدولة لسرعة  إيجاد حلول للأزمة الراهنة والتوصل إلى صيغة من التوافق  الوطنى الذى يلبى  متطلبات الشعب المصرى .
 - كما أننا نؤكد أن بيان  القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة يعد تفاعلاً مع  نبض الشارع المصرى ، وقد أكد  على أن القوات المسلحة لن تكون طرفاً فى  دائرة السياسة أو الحكم ولا ترضى  أن تخرج عن دورها المرسوم لها فى الفكر  الديمقراطى الأصيل النابع من إرادة  الشعب .*


----------



## fredyyy (1 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *على لسان أستاذ قانون وعضو مجلس شورى مُقرب*​
> *الموقف زى الزفت *​


 

*لا تنسى يد الله في الأمر *

*الموضوع مش خارج عن إرادة الله *

*الله متحكم في كل شئ ... تذكر أننا نتكلم عن ُأمة كاملة *

*ممكن الناس تشوفه جفاف ... لكن الله شايفة مطر ... فقط ثق في الله *

*هناك ركب لا تعرف إلا الصلاة ... وهذه الصلاة لا ترجع من عند الله فارغة *

أعمال الرسل 12 : 5 
فكان بطرس محروسا في السجن 
وأما *الكنيسة* فكانت تصير منها *صلاة بلجاجة* إلى الله من أجله.
​*والسؤال هنا - بطرس خرج من السجن ؟ *

*نعم خرج من السجن والباب إتفتح أمامه من ذاته ... ما أعظم أعمالك يارب *


.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

الخرفان هينقلوا اعتصامهم لجامعه القاهره 
جولنا احنا بقي 
اهالي الجيزه والعمرانيه وفيصل وبولاق وضواحيهم هيقوموا بالواجب


----------



## candy shop (1 يوليو 2013)

​ ​ ​ *عاجل انباء عن القاء مرسى خطاب غدا *
*     2013-07-01 23:34:42    *

*      	أنباء عن خطاب لـ"مرسي" يعلن فيه الاستفتاء عن بقائه في السلطة غدًا*
* 	   	 		ترددت أنباء داخل مؤسسة الرئاسة عن أن الرئيس محمد مرسى سليقى  بيانا إلى الأمة غدا، ومن المتوقع أن يعلن فيه الاستفتاء على بقائه في  إدارة شئون البلاد.*

* 		وأشارت مصادر برئاسة الجمهورية أن هذا السبب هو الرئيسى في إلغاء المؤتمر  الصحفى الذي كان من المفترض أن يعقد مساء اليوم وتم إلغاؤه بشكل مفاجئ.*

* 		وأضاف المصدر إلى أن الرئيس مرسي، يواجه ضغوطا كبيرة من القوات المسلحة من ناحية ومن مكتب الإرشاد من ناحية أخرى.*

*






نفسى اعرف هيطلع يقول ايه 
*​


----------



## candy shop (1 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل .. مجهولون يعتدون علي كنيسة مارجرس للكاثوليك بالمنيا

*
*7/1/2013   11:36 PM*

*


*

* محمد النادى *

* قام بعض المجهولون منذ قليل   بالإعتداء على إستراحة كنيسة مارجرجس للاقباط  الكاثوليك بقرية دلجا أحدى  قرى مركز ديرمواس جنوب المحافظة بالأسلحة  النارية والحجارة والزجاجات  الفارغة،  وقاموا بإحتجاز راعي الكنيسة بداخلها
 وقال أحد خدام الكنيسة انهم تقدموا بإستغاثات متلاحقة لقوات الأمن لإرسال قوات  لتفرقة المتظاهرين قبل اقتحام المبني​*​
*شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  عاجل .. مجهولون يعتدون علي كنيسة مارجرس للكاثوليك بالمنيا​*
*​*


----------



## candy shop (1 يوليو 2013)

*
**  كشفت مصادر أمنية بمطار القاهرة أن القوات المسلحة أرسلت  خطابا لسلطات  مطار  القاهرة الدولي تطلب التحفظ على طائرة الرئاسة وعدم  السماح لها  بالتحرك  إلا بإذن من القوات المسلحة.*

*  وقالت المصادر إنه لن يتم السماح بسفر أي من شخصيات حكومية  خلال الـ48  ساعة  المقبلة لحين الوصول إلى حل للأزمة السياسية التي تمر  بها البلاد،  متضمنا  الخطاب عدم السماح لأى طائرة خاصة بالإقلاع إلا بإذن  من القوات  المسلحة.*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*يا جماعه انا لسه راجع من الميدان 
وانا في الطريق 
ناس كلموني من اللي لسه هناك 
قالوا ان في ضرب اشتغل 
بس معرفتش فين لان الشبكه وحشه 
اي حد عنده اخبار يبلغني 


الجماعه الاسلاميه اعلنت الجهاد من شويه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

​​ 
*شقيق "أبواسماعيل" يغادر القاهرة إلى البحرين*

7/1/2013   11:32 PM​​



​ 
* فاتن غلاب *

 سمحت سلطات مطار القاهرة مساء الإثنين لشقيق الشيخ " حازم  صلاح أبوإسماعيل" مؤسس حزب الراية، بالسفر إلى البحرين بينما زادت قائمة  ترقب السفر للقادة والمسئولين فى النظام من أبرزهم رئيس حزب الوسط.

 وصرح مصدر امني بالمطار،، أنه أثناء إنهاء إجراءات جوازات  ركاب الطائرة المصرية المتجهة إلى البحرين تقدم للسفر الدكتور أيمن صلاح  أبو إسماعيل شقيق " حازم " وبوضع بياناته على كمبيوتر الجوازات لم يظهر شىء  حول منعه وتم السماح له بالمغادرة.

 وقال المصدر أنه تم زيادة قائمة ترقب السفر والتى تشمل  قيادات النظام  والمتعاطفين معه من الشخصيات العامة على أن يتم مراجعة  الجهات الأمنية  المسئولية ببياناتهم للتأكد من عدم وجود موانع لسفرهم وكان  من أبرز هذه  القيادات المهندس "أبوالعلا ماضى".

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يا جماعه انا لسه راجع من الميدان
> وانا في الطريق
> ناس كلموني من اللي لسه هناك
> قالوا ان في ضرب اشتغل
> ...



*مفيش حاجة على التلفزيون .......*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

[COLOR=black !important]



​


​[/COLOR]


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

على الهواء مؤتمر القوى الإسلاميه الآن​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*وانتهى اليوم الثانى ...... يميزه إعلان القوات المسلحة ....... ولنرى ما سيحدث فى اليوم الثالث على هذا الرابط

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3451753#post3451753*


----------

